# Our adoption journey's 2007 Part 5



## ♥ M J ♥

New Home ladies and Gents

xxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi 

Well I will start of another wonderful, happy and exciting thread. 

Jill, congratulations on having sunshine for a year, like you say time flys when you are having fun.

Friendly person, hope the name change leads to good fortune you deserve it hunx {{{{{{}}}}}}} cyberhugs.

Cindy, thanks for the card, hope we can meet up soonx

Well we have had our 1st family party and pinky coped really well, looked sooooooooooooooooo cute in her red party dress and went to sleep in her pram no problem whilst her big brother ripped up the dance floor with his cool moves till late  . I was the proudest mummy in the world with my 2 very wonderful children. Nannie and Grandad have been hear this weekend and pinky really settled with them well, when she smiles she just lights up the room. Just can't express what joy we have felt this 1st week and really looking forwad to a wonderful Christmas.

PBMx


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all  

Oh PMB, you sound so content! The story of your first family party is lovely. It's really brightened up my gloomy morning so thank you!!

I can't actually believe that the waiting is hitting me so hard this time round . I honestly thought that being a mum would certainly keep my mind occupied while we wait for the call. Er... NO! I can imagine myself pacing the floor!  
Yes, DD keeps me busy with the everyday routine things, brushing teeth and finding the toy brush for her My Little Pony! But inside, I'm screaming out for a tiny piece of news, anything!!
I know I need to calm myself down, it's only been 9 days since panel!!

I need to get myself motivated this morning, but it's tough going. Look at the bloomin' weather!! Dark and wet and cold and windy!   Huh! Just one of those days to stay in bed!!
But I guess the washing won't iron itself, and the fairies struggled last time to clean my kitchen floor with some force that it needs!  
Enough said! I'll whistle while I work (that'll confirm to DD that mummy has definately cracked up!!!)

Hope everyone is well and staying more positive than me!

Take care

x


----------



## superal

PBM - you "sound" so happy & I'm glad life is treating you well, enjoy every minute of the two of them. they grow up to soon!!

Ever - What can i say, the waiting is hard and I think because you were matched so quickly with your DD your secretly hoping you'll be matched quicker this time around as well. The phone will ring when you least expect it.  When we were waiting to be matched to our DD, we were approved in the January & going away in the May so I got it into my head that the real waiting will start once we've been on holiday so imagine my surprise when 1 week before going away we got the call!! Had to laugh at the bit about the fairies not coming to clean your kitchen floor.............they must be on strike because they didn't help me either last night!!

Right off to tidy up as well before I do the school run and start on finishing my 3rd assignment.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## jilldill

PBM,
It all sounds just wonderful you are obviously so happy!!!!
Have fun love JD x


----------



## Old Timer

Hi All
PBM, what a lovely story.  Am so pleased all is going well for you and your family.

Ever, waiting is a pain isn't it!  We have told ourselves all year that nothing would happen this year and we are really busy right up til Christmas BUT it would still be lovely to get that call sooner rather than later.  I think it will hit us most when we stop for Christmas and actually have time to sit and relax.

Andrea, good luck with the assignment.

Hope everyone else is OK.
Love
OT x


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks girls!
Actually my day wasn't so bad after all. Once I'd had the moan (sorry to you all!), I got by backside up and gave them fairies a kick up the wotsits! Well actually just cleaned the bloomin floor myself!!! 
I have always said that we fell extremely lucky with DD, matched after 1 month (to the day), and have always said we will never fall that lucky again. Talked myself into thinking it'll certainly be months rather than weeks next time round. And before panel, we said openly that we know full well, it's too close to Christmas to even think about a match and placement beforehand. So where this is coming from I don't know. It's driving me mad thinking about it, I wish the nagging in me would go away.
And the daftest part of all, like my dad said to me today, is once that call comes, I'll be sent into a chaotic panic! I'll be hysterical and won't be capable of functioning normally  !!!!
So I'm thinking I'm best off by getting on with the day-to-day things (that need doing cos the fairies are on strike!) and finishing all the odd-jobs that we want doing before any more social worker visits!! 

5 weeks to crimbo.... how's everyone doing? Shopping wise? What's everyone doing on the big day? Any plans??
We having "quiet" one at home, with some family visits throughout the day.
Looking forward to it very much this year.


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi Ever,

I am sure I would have been the same as you about the wait, especially as we were matched with pooh bear so quick last time, so I am sending you a cyberhug to keep you going {{{{{{}}}}}}. Can't believe it is only 5weeks to Xmas, I have not bought a thing OMG!!, plans to start today.

Well as I am up and surfing at 5am! this means the sleepless nights have started, poor pinky is cutting somemore teeth, so has been grizzling on and off for past few hours. Was worried about it waking pooh bear, but he is sleeping like a log, so is DH  but once i am awake i find it hard to go back off as my mind starts buzzing, so in the end i am up with a cuppa. 

My new double pram came yesterday, it is sooooooooooooooo cool. Went and picked pooh bear up from nursery with pinky yesterday, pushing it back up the hill home was hardwork as i am so unfit lol  , but hope to get out pram pushing and loose some weight before Xmas.

We have our 1st parents evening tonight  as pooh bears nursery, and when i picked him up yesterday he was praised for his manners, these are the moments that make you so proud. 

PBMx


----------



## everhopeful

Morning PBM!

Thank you! 
I did have a reality check when I watched the Panaroma programme last night about the McCanns. I realised then, how can I possibly be sinking into a deep depression over what? not seeing a profile? Pathetic! Makes me realise how very lucky we are and to be grateful for the happiness and security we feel within our families. 

Your first parents evening?! Oh wow! I remember having to ask nursery staff to re-juggle just to fit me in around my work times last year!!
I felt so proud all the way through the meeting and just kept smiling at the lady! These are the times that you're secretly keeping everything crossed that they will confirm that your little star _is_ a little star and not a little monster!!  I'm sure it;ll go fine. I think the nurserys and schools should hand out "I;m a proud parent" stickers!!

I alway say how envious I am of people who have those very early morning wake ups, just cos it means there's a baby in the house! But, by golly, I can honestly say I was quite happy to snooze til 7.45 this morning!! Let's face it, I need to make the most of them!!!

Have any of you had "children who wait" mags? I have a load from last time round (2005) and don't know whether to put them in the recycle bin or what? Any ideas??

Anyway, must crack on, and clear that ironing pile while DD still so quiet!
Thank crunchie for Nick Jnr!!!!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hey ladies

PMB- enjoy parents evening!  to pinky for her teeth

Ever- what about asking you LA if they are any good for them? our LA uses old copies of BMP and CWW for prep course to give people an idea of "types" of children

Hi to everyone else

xxx


----------



## everhopeful

Hi MJ

I spoke with SS last week who suggested I contact the magazine themselves for advice. Obviously our SS don't use them for anything.
So today I've emailed the magazine and the response was.....

"Please don't put the magazine into the recycle bin, or normal rubbish. We ask members to either burn or shred the magazines, or if you prefer, send it back to us; we have confidential paper disposal"

I have a massive pile of mags and so dont have the time to stand and shred all those pages!! I would post them back to the magazine people to dispose of, but wondering how much the postage will be??!

Haven't decided what to do for the best yet.


----------



## superal

PBM - Poor pinky & her teeth, you wish you could do so much more for them don't you and take away the pain.   

Ever - Wow a bit of cleaning and your like a new woman!!  Glad you are focused on the day to day things now & don't worry that phone will ring eventually!!

Hi to everyone else.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## cindyp

PBM, you have my sympathies, DD has cut 12 teeth since she's been with us (she only had 2 when she arrived) which probably goes quite a way to explaining why she has never slept through the night.  LOL at the picture of little Pooh Bear ripping up the dance floor  .  It sounds like you had a lovely time.  We never had the double buggy situation as DS stopped using his quite early.  Your nursery sounds better than mine, I don't know if it is only because he only does 1 morning but we've never had a parents evening.

Ever, I was exactly like you before DD arrived, even though we were matched only 4 months after being approved it seemed like forever.  Hang in there.  I must admit I'm a bit jealous of you at the moment, 7.45 is a lie in for me these days   

OT, my remedy for you is not to stop and relax for Xmas but go to as many parties as you can and have as good a time as you can.  Hopefully Santa will bring you some news in his sack so you can start the New Year on the right track.

Friendly Person, can't mistake that avatar.  Hoping the new year brings you some good news too.

JD, can't believe it has been a year, where has that time gone?  I bet Sunshine just gets better and better.

Love to everyone else, got my belly dancing class in a while (well I knew my big tummy had to be good for something  ).

Cindy


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

We have been to court today to legally adopt our little boy.  What a wonderful, albeit exhausting, day we have had.  The court hearing was very short and we then went to the pub with the family to celebrate and then had an open house for some of the neighbours that wanted to celebrate with us.  Little one has been spoilt rotten  but has thoroughly enjoyed himself, he has got some lovely keepsakes.  We really cannot believe it has happened. It will probably hit home tomorrow when we have had a good night's sleep.

Best wishes to everyone.  

Tracey x


----------



## jilldill

Tracey, many many congratulations, it's a wonderful feeling isn't it!!!
Love JD x


----------



## superal

Tracey - that is wonderful news, hope you enjoyed the celebrations.

Cindy - Belly dancing...........did you watch how to look good naked on channel 4 last night?  Gok suggested belly dancing as a way for her to love her belly!! Her name was Cindy to!!  I knew it wasn't you though as this lady had 3 children!!

PBM - Have you posted on this site some where about advice for teething, there are usually some good tips that you can may be follow.  It's not nice when you can see them in pain, you just want to take the nasty pain away from them don't you.

Ever - Is your house spotless yet?  if so you can come and do mine as the fairies are definitely on strike here!!

I'm sat here trying to keep my self busy before my interview in an hour and 20 minutes time, nerves are kicking in now and I'm not a nervous person usually!   I've come back form the hairdressers which cost a fortune but is so worth it as I feel transformed and I always feel better when my hair looks good, does any one else feel that way?  Better go & slowly get myself ready and go to the loo for the 10th time, what am i like!! 

Hi to everyone else, hope your week has been good so far & the good news continues to spread through us all!!  For those who have not read my news on the parents adoptive "bit" my friend had some test results back and they were clear which is just excellent news!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## fiona1

Supreal - Good luck for today.

No news here. Seen SW today and she told me she can see my anxious levels rising - I don't know what they expect really  

Feeling really stressed, I do follow these boards, just don't post much, but am thinking of you all.

X


----------



## cowardly custard

Hey there,
to be very honest i think every child that has been removed from their family will come with a certain level of 'damage'
It all depends on how they cope and have been prepared to cope. I used tho think that by having a younger child less damage would have been done but that just isnt true, yes if it is in the first few months then is int normally a big issue as long as they havent been moved from one foster home to another etc but with children under the age of 2 who have been through a lot it is hard to know what has affected them and it wont be until later life that it can come out and the child will have no idea why they feel the way they do. With an older child you can reason with them and you can begin to work through what they are feeling.

I could go further into the psychology of it all but i dont want to bore you with it lol.

I think what you are feeling is normal, i would wait to do your prep group and then start thinking about the implications.


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies
Nicky, thanks for your kind words on my thread.  Unfortunately even a baby taken away at birth can have 'issues' or 'damage' due to separation.  I'm sure as you go on researching and doing your prep course etc you will come to see just how special these children are and what a difference you CAN make to their lives, giving them a chance of the future they so deserve.  It is hard listening to what a child may have suffered and on your prep course you will be given the worst case senarios and ALL the issues relating to different forms of abuse etc, they have to give you all the info but do keep in mind not all children will have all the issues and they will never place children with you that you won't be able to cope with.
Good luck.

Andrea, hope the interview went well and thanks for the advise on my other thread.

Fiona, sending you a big ((((HUG))))

PBM, hope all is going well with Pinky and PB is adjusting well to being a big brother.

MJ, how you doing?

Sorry no more personals, just a quick post while having a break from tidying up a bit!

Hope everyone is OK.
Love
OT x


----------



## superal

Just a quick message as tea is burning!!

I went for the interview yesterday, I was interviewed by 4 people & I have been short listed, the next step is attending a preschool session on Monday where I will have to show what I am capable of & to shine like a star!!
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hey Ladies

I am here! honest- i am reading your posts daily however not had a chance to do a proper post for a while.

Andrea- well done on getting short listed, they will see you are a star when you go to the preschool session.

OT-  lovely to read your news about your potential match-keep us updated

NickyB71- welcome aboard - Good luck with your journey

Fiona1-  your bound to be anxious at times.

TraceyH- Congratulations on legally adopting your DS 

Hi to everyone else 

No news from us. to be honest we never expected to hear anything before Christmas.

Hugs

M J
xxx


----------



## cindyp

Jusr a quickie

Andrea, good news, best of luck for Monday I'm sure you will shine.

Tracey, congratulations on meeting that milestone, it's a lovely feeling.

Fiona, I'd like to offer  , I must have missed something.  Is the SW saying you are stressed because you are still awaiting decisions on the future or does she feel you are stressed coping with two children?  Either way it would be perfectly normal to be stressed so I don't quite understand why she is stating the obvious.

Nicky, all children come with damage, the question is how much damage there is and how easy it is to repair.  Unfortunately sometimes the damage is not obvious and does not show until later (as with our DS).  I don't mean to sound scary, what I am trying to say is that parenting always comes with some problems that you have to deal with.  Adoptive children may come with a bit extra but how much extra can really vary from child to child.  All you can do is try and decide what you are prepared to deal with and minimise the risk that you end up taking on more than you can deal with.

love to everyone, I told DD I'd only be 10mins on here   
Cindy


----------



## Viva

Hi all,
Well have just got my lovely Lola up from here nap and she is now pottering happily around and playing peepbo with me, Daddy and Charlie are at a birthday party (the first Charlie has been to!) Charlie has gone off dressed as a power ranger, he has been very quiet today which is not really like him so I think that he is maybe a bit unsure! Last weekend we went to visit my parents, which was on the whole a big success, they did get rather spoilt and Charlie, did seem to struggle a bit trying to work out where the boundaries were (they hadn't moved...but he had to push them to work that out for himself!!!) we were shattered by the time we got home, but as we want to visit during the Christmas holiday we felt it was important to go before rather then for the first time when we will also have to cope with all the excitement of Christmas. 

Ruthie, your idea of taking a photo with us of the house was a good one, sadly I didn't see you post until too late, but it would certainly be useful for the future. I hope that things are progressing well for you.

PBM, loved your description of the party, I have warned my DH that Lola will need a party dress! I am also sympathising with you on the teeth front as Lola is teething like mad, but thankfully sleeping...little angel!

Ever...my fairies are lazy too...sitting in a clean house a the moment though as DH and I run around like crazy on a Saturday morning cleaning.

Andrea, all the best for Monday, when will you know, I always find the waiting worse then the interview bit!

MJ, I know what you mean as I often find it hard to find the time to post although I like to read and keep up with everyones news.

OT, all the best with your decision making.

Cindy, now belly dancing...that's what I need to do...alway sthink it's unfair that I have the post baby belly (and droppy boobs for that matter) without the pregnancy!

Tracey, Congrats, so lovely to have formalised everything, I am already looking forward to our day although it will still be a little way off!

Fiona, good to know that you are still around, we all understand, I really admire your strength in doid concurency I don't think I would have been strong enough! Take care.

Hi Jilldill, I can't beleive it's been a year a remember when you were matched and thinking maybe next year...and here I am (presently with Lola on my lap now    my typing has slowed down a little, but she's very happy...and so am I!

Nicky, I remember us having to get our head around the issues of how much 'damage' we thought we could take on the time you spenf thinking now won't be wasted. I can honestly say the rewards so far outway the challenging bits.

Spangle, I agree with you and of course with slightly older children you tend to have a better idea of what you are taking on.

Well, I need to disappear and sort out a stinky nappy...have a good weekend all.

Love Viva
xxx


----------



## LB

hi ladies

Andrea good luck for tomorrow i am sure you are going to shine and light up the room!

Tracey - congratulations - bet you are still  up on cloud nine

OT - thinking of you hun 

Cindy - belly dancing - that sounds fun but i ain't that brave 


hope everyone is well

we have a house full of germs and bubs is really coughing and spluttering and i am doing the panicking pampering mummy bit 
we are hoping he will be better as we have a planned visit to foster family next weekend who can't wait to see him and hear him as he never lets up for a minute - its fab!

love to all

LB
X


----------



## Old Timer

Hi
Andrea, good luck for tomorrow.

Thanks to everyone for their advise and best wishes over our difficult decision.  When I took that phone call on Wednesday it was the first time for a long long time that I actually thought I had a chance at being a mum and I guess now we know that even if we decide this little chap isn't for us our SW is looking and one day we will be parents...  Am finding this terribly hard and can't think of anything else, keep going over things to see if they aren't as bad as we first thought.  

Love
OT x


----------



## saphy75

OT i haven't been around much so i have only just caught up on your news hun, i know how it feels to have to say no to a match   so if i can help at all just pm me and i'll get back to you as soon as i can  

pam xx


----------



## superal

Hi Ladies thank you for the good wishes for tomorrow, I hope I do shine & they like me & I get this job.  I really do want it even though at he interview I was told it was a temporary persition, I really do not like where I am at the moment so I need to find a new job, there is a chance that will turn into a more permanent job.

I should know by Wednesday if I have the job or not.

OT - I was never in the position that so many approved adopters find themselves in, we never had to say no to any children as both of our SWs knew us so well that the children we were matched with were perfect & are here today with us.  It must be hard & there are people on here who have been in your situation, they will all tell you the same thing, that is not easy saying NO but you do know when the right one comes along!! 

LB - sorry to hear your little chap is unwell, I hope he is better before your trip to the foster carers.

Viva - Ahh Charlie and his first party.....a power ranger as well...........i bet he looked like a real super hero.  Lola will definitely need a new dress as well, there are some lovely ones in Adams at the moment, not sure if I can name shops but hey ho...........go and have a look, I bought DD a lovely one for her to wear on Christmas day & usually I am one for buying her trousers as I think she will be warmer!! 

Hi to everyone else

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi Andrea

Good Luck tomorrow, you are sure to be a .

We have bugs in the house this weekend, poor pooh bear has been really ill, high temp off food etc. Hope they are both better for next week as we have a surprise party to go too next Friday. 

PBMx


----------



## fiona1

Cindy and everyone else - Thanks for the support, what   me off is when they say I am stressed yes they are stating the obvious.

Rant over

F


----------



## Guest

Hi all! Hope everyone is well and you don't mind another newbie joining you.

Well, this really is the first day of our long journey - I've filled in an initial enquiry form for a local LA and...

[fanfare] I'll post it on my way to work this morning!!! [fanfare]

Hmmm.. not really news but feels like a positive step for us. It's almost a year to the day since my H's first zero SA result - at that time we couldn't see how the future could be positive again, but so much has happened in a year. Fingers crossed that this time next year we might even have been approved! (well, you can hope, can't you?!! )

Superal - I've seen on this thread about your interview today - hope it goes / went well!

Hi to everyone, I'll be able to do more personals as I get to know you.

Cally x


----------



## Mummyof2

Cally - welcome to you.  My dh has sperm problems as well and it is very difficult to come to terms with as you think there must be a cure - you just need to try x, y, z.  We have tried all sorts of things since we began ttc our second child in January 2002 - nearly 6 long years ago    Welcome to the adoption route, settle down as this will be a long old plod but you will be parents at the end of it  .  

Andrea - good luck for today - hope you get this job  

OT - we have turned down 3 children now - all aged 2.  One had lots of food intolerances which is no good with us being vegetarian, another we just didn't "click" with despite seeing lots of photos and we had some issues with the bps and the last child had major behavioral issues and was going to be referred to a psychiatrist but we really took to this child from seeing a photo and felt like you that with time and lots of love the child could be "saved" from these problems.  However, you have to step back and listen to your sw and ours was saying "no way" (reading between the lines) so reluctantly we said no.  We should hear about another child aged 2 this week - why are they all aged 2    and same sex    Very odd.  I keep going over our decision and wondering if we did the right thing in saying no to the child we just didn't click with from looking at photos (might have been perfect in the flesh?) but there is no undoing the decision and hopefully the right child won't be too long in coming our way.  It is a very hard decision to say no but you are saying yes to a child for a lifetime so you need to be very sure this is the child for you.


----------



## BunBun

Cally - welcome and good luck with your journey.
Andrea - good luck for the job.
Sorry but haven't had a chance to read back on all the posts and apologises from me for not posting in such along while.
A very quick update before someone wakes for lunch.Things are going well ( had a few medical problems to deal with) and we have been with little one for 5 months. The court papers have been submitted so another case of just waiting for a date.
We had a lovely celebration ( 2 actually ) for his first birthday and are now looking forward to christmas.
Catch up with you all soon


----------



## superal

Quick message as I am supposed to be doing something else!!!!

Friendlyperson..............Hope this is the one!!! 

I went for the "try out" today & all I can say is that i did my best I shone like a star & now I have to wait!!!  I will not know anything until the earliest Friday & the latest Monday!! (fingers crossed this is what i really want!!)

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Fingers crossed Andrea.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

hi all, been a bit crap at posting recently but have been reading 

andrea - well done on your interview, really hope you get it, it sounds like you've put your all into and could have done no more..sending some   

friendlyperson (like the new name but it half a mouthful to type ) hope this little on is the one for you, fingers crossed

welcome callyM  well done on getting the form in the post 

Viva - glad your first trip away was a success 

traceyH - great news on the formal adoption of your little one 

OT - how you doing? sending a  cos i totally understand how hard this bit is

PBM - hope your bugs dont last too long, sending get well   

well i sacked my fairies as they never did any housework AT ALL, good job i have a wonderful DH  

all well this end, littlie is fully recovered from her nasty virus, she kindly lent us her germs and dh and I struggled fighting it off last week, i had barely any voice for a couple of days, but we're all better now, thanks to large doses of vits and minerals 

I'm feeling all emotional about Xmas, can't believe we really and truly will have a little person under the twinkling xmas lights this year. i lost it in town earlier as Littlie watched a little scene with mannequins and music, she was peering through these little windows at toddler height and totally mesmerised, then she started dancing and clapping and waving and blowing them kisses, so cute, i welled up at her happy face drinking it all in 
we;re having FM over for a visit on thurs so looking forward to that, everyone else at SS seems to be leaving us alone which is nice, i was expecting more visits  we do get to see littlies SW at the adoption toddler group every other monday so i guess she can see how she's doing...

love to all

kj x


----------



## superal

Hi Nicky - It's easy to loose track on here sometimes about what people are up to and what they are talking about!! 

My interview was for a pre school assistants post..........not to many more days until I find out if its YES or no, do you like how I put YES in capitals as I have to think positive!! 

Not much going on here, DS seems to have realised the serious of coming home drunk & lying as he has been a different young man!!

DD is all excited about Christmas, she can't wait to open her advent calender so she can start counting the days down.

DH is away for one night tonight with work   he'll be back tomorrow so I can have all the covers to myself tonight and snuggle in tight!!


I have been really cold today...........any one else think it's cold, especially when the wind blows!!
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## LB

keemjay i could be reading about myself when read your post - and it still made me cry!!
we have had the "germs" this past week and bubs very kindly shared his with us
i am emotional about Christmas and can't quite believe he is here - oh dear i off again 
we are going to Keswick on Saturday and have been many years for the Victoriana fayre but can't believe we are going as a family am so looking forward to the lights and all the shops again and its my birthday on Monday and i am going to get that long awaited card should be  but i am still  must pull myself together!!!!

bubs went to a birthday party today and we had a lovely time - i took lots of photos to show dh as he was working.  all we talked about was Santa and food shopping  and writing Christmas cards 

right crying over now. sometimes i can't believe how lucky we are.

take care all

LB
X


----------



## Old Timer

Hi All
Just wanted to update you on our decision.  After again talking to our SW and DH we have decided not to go ahead with the meeting tomorrow.  As soon as we knew our SW didn't feel right about this child we stopped trying to make it feel right, thankfully we never had a photo as I think that would have made it harder.

Am feeling a bit sad and down about it all but will bounce back and hopefully next time it will be right.
Thanks for all your support and advice.
Love
OT x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi OT

Are you feeling ok I just read your post on the thread, I hope you don't mind me asking but how long is the process from starting the adoption til your matched with a child,reason I am asking is because my DH and I have had several treatment and so far failed, and have decided to find out firstly about egg sharing as not only is the price reduced but I will get a chance to help somebody else's dream come true.  Then if that fails we will go for adoption, our local SW visited us about adoption about 2 years ago and asked us a lot of questions and informed us that when we were ready to give her a call and they would be more than happy to put us on the waiting list.

Sorry for all the questions.

Hope your keeping well, good luck   

crazybabe


----------



## Laine

Hi everyone,

Just a couple of personals.....

Tracey - Congrats! wonderful news 

Cally M & Nicky - welcome to the adoption board.  Good luck with your journies.

Friendlyperson - great name! hope some good news comes your way soon.

OT - It does feel sad when you decide not to proceed with a child. It really is a gut wrenching.  However, it has to be the right decision for you.   Sending you ((((((OT))))))

LB & KJ - I'm feeling emotional about Christmas too.  It is an amazing and unbelievable feeling knowing that Cutie is here.  I can't wait to see his little face light up on Christmas morning 

Bunbun - hope you hear from the court soon.

Cutie is as cute as ever.  He is into everything and keeps me on my toes  

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry for not mentioning everyone personally.

Laine xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hey ladies

Hope your all well

Andrea- hope you get the YES news tomorrow 

Hi to everyone else

I wont be about for the next week as going down south to visit family friends. when i am back i will try and be a better poster! 

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## wynnster

Hello All

Special Hi to the Newbies  

Firstly nothing to update on us although I did pluck up courage to contact our New sw and she's coming to visit us next week so feel like a positive step forward.... finding the 'waiting room' rather boring   Any tips for waiting? We're enjoying window shopping though and have xmas to take our minds off things  

KJ - Awwww   loved reading of your special mummy moment. 

Laine - How is it being a busy mum? I bet you cant wait for your first family christmas, so exciting!

OT - That couldn't have been an easy thing to do, thinking of you and dh (((hugs)))

Hope the rest of you are ok and looking forward to the festivities, we're off to the dickensian christmas at Rochester tomorow, always a lovely christmassy day  

xxxxx


----------



## superal

Very quick message..................I got the job!!!

thank you to all of you for your positive wishes, it worked!!
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

superal said:


> Very quick message..................I got the job!!!
> 
> thank you to all of you for your positive wishes, it worked!!
> Love
> Andrea
> xx


WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Welldone Andrea- you are a star - how fantastic you got the job!

xxxx


----------



## keemjay

andrea
well  done you  
when do you start?

kj x


----------



## Old Timer

Congratulations Andrea!!!

Fantastic news, am so pleased for you.

Love
OT x


----------



## LB

well done Andrea!!!!!!!!

many congratulations

LB
X


----------



## jilldill

Fantastic news well done Andrea!!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## superal

Thank you girls!!

I am really pleased that I got the job.  i will start in January, so a new year a new start.......i can't wait!!

Working in a pre school is something I have wanted to do since starting my course last september, a year of training and it's finally paying off!!

Hope every one is OK & I hope the good luck I am having lately (my firend's good news & now the job!) rubs off onto those who are in the waiting area, waiting for their forever families.....it will happen.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## everhopeful

Well done Andrea, you must be sooo chuffed!

It must be a great feeling to know that your year of training has payed off and you'll be starting the new year on such a positive note!

Congrats again!


----------



## everhopeful

Having spoken with sw, we now know that we're looking at at least feb before any potential matches. They are holding out for babies coming through the system. Must admit, I wasn't happy at first, as we're simply not used to waiting around! But I'm happy and settled to know that we can go back to "normal" over the xmas and new year period and look forward to that phonecall when everything's out of the way. 

Keeping everything crossed that one of them will be a perfect match for us. And so it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Well done Andrea.x

Ever, sorry you have to wait but as you say enjoy xmas and new year with a few late nights etc and look forward to the new year and a new baby to make your family complete.

PBMx


----------



## daisyboo

Hi Ladies 
Some good news floating around  well as you can see from the ticker only got to wait till friday for our info meeting and i'm bricking it, why i don't really know i'm just so nervous i just want to get going and start, i've never had any patience  i have no idea what happens
Did have a bit of a wobble though i realised that i may never carry a child of my own and wonder if i could ever cope with that, but i have also come to realise i need children round me i can't imagine my life with out children i did think all i wanted was a baby, but now i want me and DH to have a family, totally contraditing myself i know but i'm up at down at the moment, went to Hos app with DH today about a TX he needs for his Arthritus  and when he asked DH about children i got really upset explaing that we had failed TX as they want to put DH on a drug that really affects his swimmers which if i got pregnant i would have to have a termination, i know it's a tiny chance of becoming pg but it's still there, which leads me on to another question, when you start the adoption process do they ask you to take birth control??
well sorry for the me moaning post,
Love to all
Daisy xxx


----------



## saphy75

Daisy, don't worry hun your feelings are normal (well i know i felt the same way). we were told that we would need to use birth control when we were matched with a child. good luck for friday  

pam xx


----------



## shivster

I haven't got any books for you on that subject however I would say that hang on untill you have done your training course. We went in with one set of ideas about all sorts of things and came out with a different set of ideas.

I would also say that we all have different talents and although we need to remain openminded to all aspects of our prospective children's backgrounds/histories, we are not all capable emotionally, practically or financially to support *all* the needs of *every* child. We are/will be able to offer homes to *some* children, *our* children.

Hope this isn't just an incoherant ramble - I know what I mean!! Good Luck!

xx


----------



## loch_ness

Hi some of you may remember me, do you mind if i join you me and mdh signed the forms to get us started on the adoption road earlier this year, but we had to put it on hold due to work commitments, now they have all been sorted out and i have great boss who is behind me 100% with adoption we have decided to get back on the road again.  I contacted our local authority and i'm now waiting to hear from them as to when we will meet with the SW, so we can start our journey.

Nerys


----------



## bluebells

Hi Everyone

Just popping in. As normal I have only been able to read your posts for the first time in about 6 weeks, and am posting at work so have to be quick or I'll be in trouble 

We had another visit from our SW this morning and have provisional court date for approval to adopt at end of Feb, or in March (more likely).

I'm so excited, because was getting a bit bogged down with it all and this is a couple of months sooner than I was expecting.

Have plenty of homework to do in the meantime and 2 or 3 more HS visits.

May be this time next year we will be looking forward to our first Christmas with littlies. I really hope so, especially having read some of the lovely posts on here.

lots of love Bluebells

xxxx


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

Daisy - Hope your info meeting went well today.  We were told to use birth control for the first year after placement but I hadn't fallen pregnant in 15 years so I didn't think it would happen.  Although sometimes it does I thought I would deal with it if it happened.

Nicky - I too would wait until after your training course.  We came away with loads of information to digest.

Nerys - Welcome back.

Bluebells - Feb/Mar is just around the corner.  You will be surprised how quickly it comes around.

Hi to everyone else.  I can't believe the Christmas is just around the corner and it is our first as a mummy and daddy - so exciting.  I thought we were cutting down on pressies this year, but it doesn't seem to have happened.  I have had a mammouth wrapping session today.  Need to pop out for more sellotape tomorrow.

Happy Christmas to everyone.  Hope all your dreams come true next year.

Tracey x


----------



## daisyboo

Hi everyone,
I was a little dissapointed with the info meeting to be honest, they just went through evrythingin the info pack we were sent, i felt annoyed that i had to wait 3 months (wasted ) but it's what they have to do, we didn't hang round at the end because you couldn't get near the SW as loads of people wanted to speak with her privatley, so we decided to wait till they phone us in a couple of weeks to see if we want to go ahead and we can have a one to one chat then, but DH seems to swinging round to the idea 
Had a little tear today DH put up all the decorations today in our new house been here 6 mths and i just hoped i could have a child running around getting excited ,
I really just want to get going as i know it's a long emotional process but i'm glad i have all you to rely on to help me along the way,
One thing that was encouraging was that they didn't say no babies, but they are focused on meeting the needs of older children 4/5 with siblings,
So i just have to wait for the phone call now, or do you think i should phone them  (no patience me) 
Love to all 
Daisy xxxxxxxx

PS Tracey i have done nooooooooooooooo shopping yet, i'm heading into town tomorow wish me luck


----------



## Mummyof2

Andrea - belated congratulations to you - well done  

Off to see ds in his Christmas play today - he has a starring role so got the grandparents in tow.  Got lots of tidying up to do before then as they are coming back here. 

Heard nothing more about the final child -    How long does it take to decide if we can be considered.  

Got presents to wrap and cards to write - only two weeks until Christmas Day ladies    

I am very pleased for so many of you having your first Christmas with your new child - lovely


----------



## coxy

Hi folks

can i join you?

We have attended all the prep training, had loads of sw visits, have 3 more meetings planned for Jan, one to discuss what child we could cope with, then second opinion report and then one last chat with sw, and then off to panel in March!!  

i  must say it hasnt been as bad as i thought it would be and the time is going very quick.

Julia x


----------



## fiona1

Hi All,

I am still around (just about) as I said before I am following all your posts. Things are getting quite stressful here as we have been told we will know ss recommendation by mid Jan, a bit emotional at the moment, saw Santa at the weekend and can't help thinking will we have baby with us this time next year to take and see Santa.

Got a visit from legal person tomorrow so madly tiding the house  

I love baby so much and cannot imagine not having him around. DH took him out today and I missed him   (baby not dh  ) anyway must go.

Hope you are all ok, sorry about the ME post.

X


----------



## superal

Hi all

Is it me or is quiet on here at the moment, everybody's most probably busy getting things ready for Christmas and not finding time to post any updates? 

Fiona - Have sent you an e-mail, keep smiling!

Coxy - Glad you haven't found the process to daunting, March will soon be here!!

Friendlyperson - Oh my god you have been mucked about so much & I really thought you would have had your new addition by now, remember the best things come to those who wait? ( I'm not a very patient person though when it comes to waiting!!)

Hi to everyone else.

I finish work tomorrow and can not wait to get out of that place!

I then have a weeks induction at my new place of work before I join the team properly in January & i can't wait, nervous & excited and I've been made to feel really welcome already.

TFN
Andrea
xx


----------



## BunBun

Andrea - I'm here just haven't had the time to post not because of gettting ready for christmas but trying to keep up with ds, since he decided to crawl (a bit late in doing so) I can't take my eyes off him for a minute before he's up to mischief 
I hope your last day at work goes well and good luck for your induction in the new job.
Fiona1 -  .  i can't imagine what you must be going through by not knowing. Take care.
Coxy - glad the time has gone quickly for you and it hasn't been too bad for you. March will be here before you know it.
friendlyperson - sorry you still haven't heard. Sorry but I can't answer how long it takes for sw's to decide if you have been considered. i hope you'll get your answer soon. Is it worth giving them a call to see what stage they are at?
Daisy - sorry that the info meeting was disappointing. Did you give them a call or have you decided to wait?
Tracey - enjoy your 1st christmas. Like you we can't believe we are someone's mummy and daddy.
Hello to everyone else.
No more news here on court date as yet, I guess we won't hear anything now until the new year.
Incase I don't get another chance to post I'd like to wish you all a very happy christmas.


----------



## cowardly custard

Hey there
Havent posted for a while as there is nothing to report. still have not had any contact from our SW since initial visit on 5th November, i will leave it until the new year now before i start chasing them up.
Thought at least she would have been in touch to keep us up to date! (ha who am i kidding!)

Hope you are all keeping well and here is to a fantastic new year, hpw exciting is it to think of how many of us will be sitting here with children this time bnext year!


----------



## askingangels

Hello everyone

Just popped on to say that our SW is visiting on Wed to tell us about a 2yr old boy. There is also a 21 mnth old girl that she might be telling us about. I am really excited. Have a good feeling about this.

Just been wrapping all my pressies in the 'childs room' and kept thinking that I may have a lot more to wrap next year and where will I wrap them.    

Hope everyone is enjoying the preparations and hope you all have a wonderful christmas.    .

Only 10 sleeps till Santa comes. Yipee  

Love & Hugs

Sxx

p.s. will try and let you all know how sw visit goes befor xmas.


----------



## superal

askingangels - that is good news, let us know when you can, not surprised your excited.

bunbun - sounds as though all your troubles are just about to start now ds is crawling, wait till he starts walking!!! 

spangle - the road to adoption is one about being patient and learning to wait especially when SS are concerned, give them a ring when you have a spare moment just for a general chit chat to let them know you are still interested, you don't have to wait until the new year unless you really want to.

Fiona - hope you are OK.

Barbarella - have sent you an email.

friendlyperson - any more news??

Laine - this year will be an extra special Christmas with your little one, enjoy.

Hi to everyone else.

I finished work on Thursday & i would like to say I got lots of presents and a huge send off BUT NO!!  2 of the 5 rooms were so disgusted that nothing had been done for me that they went out and bought me a huge bunch of flowers and a card and that meant more to me than they will ever know.

I have my induction week next week at my new place of work and am really looking forward to it, i went shopping with DH the other day for some new clothes, I'm not sure if I can wear jeans at this place so went out and bought 2 pairs of new trousers, that will keep me going until I hit the sales for some bargains.

Hope everyone is OK, for those of you waiting for your family I hope this is the last you will spend alone, enjoy the festive season with lots of drink and parties whilst you can.  For those of you with new additions to your families I'm sure this year will be lovely for all.  To all of the adopeters who have adopted over the years, it's a magical time of year and even though our children grow older the magic and wonder of it all is still there.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## keemjay

andrea what a bunch of meanies at your old job  just look forward to your new challenge and forget about them all. hope your induction week goes well..probably tiring but then you can have a nice rest over xmas 

asking angels..ooh very exciting let us know how you get on 

welcome to coxy 

fiona - sorry things are so stressy your end..not what you need over Xmas really..hope you can mange to enjoy it somehow 

i dont feel ready for xmas at all  dont know where the time goes  going to have to get out one evening this week to do some late night shopping. Littlie is getting into the swing of it all enjoying the trees and lights though not much idea of what else its all about! pressies keep arriving for her from unexpected people so feel she is going to be rather spoilt  

had our 'surprise' visit from our sw in the week..the surprise being that we arranged for it to be either wed or thurs  although she did turn up 1 1/2 hrs earlier than arranged which was unexpected..though littlie was in bed so she didnt gain much..i had a stinking cold and not in the best of moods..i wouldnt be surprised if she didnt go away and write a report saying i was depressed or something cos i really wasnt up for being chatty  she also really really annoyed me with some things she said concerning the possible placement of littlies baby bro next year..when i said we had to think very carefully about timings for littlies sake as we dont want to rush things for her, she said 'well we do have timescales and guidelines we have to work to'  those of you who know what happened with littlies placement will understand why i wanted to actually strangle her at that moment  i managed to keep my temper but did say that it made me feel quite cross to hear her say that after what happened before..i think she could see i was a bit annoyed..bet that gets written down too  hey ho we'll see, am trying not to think about it too much at the moment

love to all

kj x


----------



## superal

KJ - YES a bunch of meanies they are!!  7 years and not even a thank you, never mind I start my induction tomorrow at my new place of work and can't wait, I think I've said that one or two times already but hey ho another time of saying I am sooo excited to have a new job!!!  Really looking forward to meeting "my" children who i will become key worker to!! 

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies
Been reading but not posting lately, either catchingup and then having to rush out the door or just nothing really to add.

Andrea, hope tomorrow goes well and you enjoy your new job, you certainly sound excited!

KJ, hope you can come to an agreement over littlie's baby bro.  Hope Christmas is everything you want it to be.

Fiona, thinking of you.

Askingangels, how exciting!  Do let us know how Wednesday goes......

Hi to Coxy

Hope everyone else is well and getting ready for Christmas.  I am finally starting to feel that Christmas is coming, just have so much to do between now and then though.  

Had been feeling OK again about turning down the little boy earlier this month but now I'm feeling a bit blue waiting again and not knowing how long it will be.....having that phone call gave me the pma I needed to believe I will be a Mummy one day and now my patients is starting to wear....afterall we have been trying to have a family for over 10 years now, think my patients have done quite well!

Love
OT x


----------



## keemjay

OT you WILL be a mummy one day soon, last xmas we hoped we might have been placed,  we too had turned down a match and it was really hard. just try and enjoy as 'couply' xmas cos it sure wont ever be the same again  
kj x


----------



## coxy

Hi ladies,

ive been reading through trying to get up to speed on where anyone is and now cant remember!

I had finally finished my xmas shopping yesterday, got home and dh said he saw his favourite sweets today in Woolworths, cherry liquers.....yuck!    bit tough luck now as im not going into town just to get them!

My nan asked at the weekend if the child we adopted would come with clothes or would we have to go out and buy some!   i dont call her nutty nan for nothing!

Julia x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey Ladies

How is everyone?

Sorry not posted for a while however have been reading-No news here-not even a hint of a match

hugs

M J
xxx


----------



## wynnster

Hi

Just popped on to dito MJ's post......

Kimmy xx


----------



## Boggy

Can I ditto that one too!!!  

In fact we've been told there are no children in the system at the moment in the whole of the west of scotland.  

I'm not handling it very well!   

Bx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Think some   are needed round here

Boggy- are you able to go on the national reg? do you get the CWW or BMP mag?

hugs

Mez
xxx

PS just incase anyone is intrested i will be hosting adoption chat still on boxing day night from 8pm 

xx


----------



## saphy75

Hang in there ladies, i know the waiting is hard but it will be so worth it when you do get matched 

pam xx


----------



## Boggy

Thanks MJ

The law is different up here, and the national register is actually illegal here!!!!! Can you believe that!

I don't get CWW or BMP, they aren't encouraged up here either.    That and i think my LA would disown me if I went looking.  Not fair is it!

I'm just finding christmas hard, and will be glad when the new year comes and SW dept start work again!

thanks
Bx


----------



## Old Timer

Mj, Kimmy & Boggy
So know how you are all feeling (((((HUGS)))))

When we saw our SW about the little boy I asked her whether there were any other children around but there aren't and she said it slows down in the run up to Christmas and then picks up again in the New Year.

MJ, are you on the national register yet?  Our SW is going to grudgingly put us on it in the New Year but has made it plain that they want us for in-house adoption and are trying to discourage us from going out of county.

Love
OT x


----------



## LB

Hang on in there ladies   

we were told that at one point in our journey but heard of a child pretty quickly so i think pinch of salt is required there 
things happen when you least expect it!

well we are getting an early Christmas present at we are off to court on Wednesday with Bubs  then we are taking family out for a celebratory welcome to the family meal and a Christmas knees up 

we have had some lovely photos taken of Bubs - he posed wonderfully  - choosing which to keep was easy - just kept them all  - money money money  - awwww well its Christmas and the family are all getting an extra prezzie this year  -  just need to buy some frames now!

dh and i just feel so blessed 

i hope the New Year brings good news for all the ladies waiting 

LB
X


----------



## g

I haven't posted for a long time but have been following your stories and keeping up with the news.

We completed our prep course earier this year and are now waiting to start our home study.

May I wish you all a wonderful Christmas and I hope that 2008 brings you all that you wish for.

Luv,

G


----------



## everhopeful

Morning all  

Yeah, same here I'm afraid! No sniff of any profiles until at least Feb we've been told  
But I do feel incredibly blessed to have xmas with my gorgeous dd and wonderful dh. 
Do you think it's possible to cancel January? and get straight down to Feb ??!   Who likes the month of Jan anyway? All you see is DFS ads on telly and Celeb of the year in mags, plus diet and exercise things thrown at us constantly!! I think we should start a petition !!!  

Like always, I;m sure it'll go quickly even though I'm moaning about it now.
We should enjoy and relax the little bit of peace and quiet we have left, before all chaos breaks loose!!

Bye for now!


----------



## Misty C

Morning everyone

2nd time lucky - just lost last post. 

I thought if I didn't post now I would miss another day, week, month!  Sorry for the absence and I try every now and then to catch up on whats going on.  Time just fly's by.

I wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy 2008.  I know its going to be the best yet.  There have been so many fantastic stories this year of children coming home and I look forward to posting one for DH and I one day.  I sympathise with all those who are still waiting but WE WILL GET THERE!

Quick note to Boggy - do you get the Children Waiting BAAF publication (West of Scotland)?

Have a good one. 

Love
Misty C
xxx


----------



## bluebells

Good idea Everhopeful, lets cancel January. That means me & dh will only have a month to wait until we go to panel 

HAPPY CHRISTMAS to everyone who posts in Adoption & Fostering

Without your kind and helpful words, I don't think we'd be about to go to panel. Thanks for always being there in times of need and making me laugh and cry with your stories. You really have been a essential part of my adoption journey 

To all of you who are waiting for a match, I hope your dreams come true in the next few weeks and months. 

Good luck to everyone else what ever stage you are at.

Love from Bluebells xxxx


----------



## superal

No don't cancel January, if you do then that will mean I will miss a birthday...............then again lets miss it out and I can stay 40!! 

love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Camly

hi all

just wanted to wish everyone a very 'Merry' Christmas and a brilliant New Year.

hope 2008 brings what everyone wishes for.    

lots of love camly xxx


----------



## Mummytoone

Sorry to intrude, hope you dont mind.

As a regular reader just wanted to wish you all a happy christmas and ESPECIALLY to Laine and LB and their new bubs. I am still so delighted for you both as I am for all the new Mummys on here, but especially for you as we all went through a lot together in the old days and its just wonderful that you both have your little boys now.

Hope you all have a fabulous time

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## everhopeful

Morning all

Just wanted to share with you all....

*today is 2 years ago that we legally adopted our DD (19th Dec 2005)*
!!!!    

Doesn't time fly when you're having fun??!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I must say also, that I claim to have _the_ most exciteable 4 year old in the country.............. She's uncontrollable at the moment.... jumping and screaming... and there's another 5 days to go (OMG!), how will I get through it??!!! LOL 

Ooooh, but it's great, I'm loving it really!!

 x


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all

 Can't help but feel cheesy today!!  

We've had an out-of-the-blue call from our sw. Potential match.... don't want to say anymore cos apart from anything else, I'll get myself more excited!!
Will have to wait until January to see, if and when the child's sw "chooses" us.
Nice surprise though, none the less. Even though it's only a maybe at this stage, it's just very nice to get some news just before crimbo.

Suddenly the new year seems very appealing!!  

I'll keep you all posted on any developments!!


----------



## superal

Wow ever that is good news!!

So you don't want to cancel January just yet then

Love
Andrea

PS Tell us more when you feel your able!!


----------



## HHH

I would like to sign up to the lets cancel January crew!!  

despite not feeling like this before.....Sw told us today we can't get an appointment to see medical adviser until Feb 18th!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,   had been hoping for Jan as linking panel provisionally booked for feb 7th. Now everything has been put back.

This little one is looking more and more positve to us, meeting with medical adviser is last hoop and crunch time. We first heard about little one back in Nov , so will have been waiting nearly 3 mnths to see medical adviser!! SW cheesed off, as well as us.

Nothing we can do but wait....OMG I have spent the last seven years waiting! I'm sure you can relate to this!...... Rant over.......back to the patient , calm waiting....

never thought i would think of my busy job as a god send, but at the moment it really is.

Sorry for the rant... good to get off my chest..thanks for listening!

HHH


----------



## jilldill

Wow Ever!!!!! Keep us posted really exciting news!
Love JD x


----------



## Misty C

OMG Ever, that's wonderful!  

HHH - sorry to read things are being delayed, waiting is a pain the rear.  Maybe try planning 'me' and 'couple' things to distract you both until Feb.

Love to everyone
Misty C
xxx


----------



## magenta

Ever and HHH - very excited for you both.....roll on 2008 and more news on your potential matches.

To everyone else waiting for the phone to ring - I wish I could make it go away or make it easier but I am afraid that waiting is just oart of the journey - possibly the worst part IMO - whether at the start of the journey; waiting to get on a course; waiting for a sw or waiting for panel and beyond; waiting for things to be 'just right' is the bit that makes it all worth while in the end.  I wish you a short and joy-ending wait.

To those who have now made families - I pray that you have a settled and joyous Christmas with your children.


magenta x

ps. no news here....following a scary week of illness (DD has croup and ended up in the sick kids hosptital on an adrenaline nebuliser at one point) we are looking forward to our first 'proper' Christmas with DD.  last year she was still settling and very shell shocked at new people, the room changing to fit the tree and seeing foster carers etc ....add into the mix she had been with us less than 2 months and was only 19months old  - we were shell shocked and settling too! This year we have spent the day listening to her sing jingle bells and asking when santa is coming.  She is soooo settled and bonded now it is remarkable. She happily helped us move furniture to fit extra seats for my parents arriving and then she went to bed after her bath asking for extra cuddles.  this is going to be the best Christmas ever.

m xx


----------



## Misty C

Aaaaaw Magenta   of joy, thank you!
x


----------



## TraceyH

Ever - fantastic news roll on 2008.

Magenta - I know how you feel.  Santa can't come quick enough in our house.  When we bought little one home in January aged 19 months he couldn't talk very much.  Eleven months down the line and he is a real chatter box and loves singing the christmas carols and is really excited about Christmas.  It really tugs on your heart strings to see their little faces.

Happy Christmas to everyone.

Tracey x


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi everyone, just wanted to wish you all a very happy Christmas and a wonderful 2008.

Bought all my presents and wrapped some of them.  Got my best friend coming to stay with us for a few days and then my parents are coming for Christmas.  My ds is very excited about it all and was delighted to receive a letter from Father Christmas today and an award for being very well behaved throughout the year  

No news on the little boy.  Our sw thinks we may have been ruled out due to location but is still waiting to hear either way - only been about 4 months now    Oh well, at least I have my wonderful son to enjoy every day while we wait for his sibling to come along.

Superal - sorry to hear your send off was almost a wash out.  Sounds like you are well out of there!  Good luck in your new job.

Ever - well done to you.  

Fiona -   to you and hope that baby gets to stay with your family.


----------



## everhopeful

Just wanted to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

Hoping Santa brings extra special presents for those who are waiting for news and the New Year brings everything you all dream of.


Have a good one !  

Everhopeful & family xx


----------



## Camly

Hi all

Just a quick Merry Christmas and Happy 2008! Hope Santa is good to everyone.  

Lots of love camly xxxx


----------



## jilldill

Hi Everyone,
A very warm and Happy Christmas to one and all!!!! I hope good things are coming soon for those waiting and that 2008 will be a year to remember!!!!
love JD x


----------



## Laine

Merry Christmas everyone xx Let's hope all your dreams come true in 2008 xx


----------



## LB

hi folks

Just want to wish everyone a Happy Christmas and a joyous 2008.

lets hope there is some really special news for everyone waiting.

all the best
LB
X


----------



## superal

hi everyone

How is everyone?

LB - Could you not sleep this morning posting at 5.50am? Hope you have a fantastic first Christmas with your little boy.

Laine- This is your first Christmas as well with your little one so enjoy every minute and I hope he's not up to early for you.

Sundog - Not heard from you for a while on here, hope your little baby boy is well & your looking forwrd to your first Christmas as well.

Fiona - thank you for the e-mail.  Fiona is OK but obviously can not come on here as much as she would like to post her news, there is none to tell at the moment but she is scared of jinxing things.  Everyone is behind you Fiona and we wish you lots of luck.

Calmy - How are you..........Merry Christmas.

Jilldill - Will this be your second Christmas with Sunshine?  I hope she isn't up to early as well on Christmas day, this is coming from someone who is usual awake at 6a.m and then goes and wakes up her DD at 7.30a.m if she hasn't woke by then as I can't wait any longer!!!

Ever - Enjoy your Christmas, try to relax and hopefully in the new year you can tell us more about your potential match!!

Magenta - your last message also had tears of joy running down my cheeks, its such magical time for all when you have children to celebrate with and they are at the stage where they believe and the excitement is still there.  i am lucky that my DD who is 7 is very excited and keeps the magical alive......especially for me who is the4 biggist kid in the house when it comes to Christmas.

Friendlyperson - so sorry you still haven't heard any news.  A new year a new start I think is in order for you and your family,  I hope 2008 brings the news you so wish to hear.

TraceyH - This will be your first Christmas as well with your DS, enjoy every minute takes lots of photos and savour every minute.

HHH - sorry for your little set back but like you said you've waited 7 years a few more months won't hurt............although it will be hurting as you just want things to move along but think this time next year you'll have your family and what Christmas it will be!!

Barbarella - I hope you and your family are well and you have great Christmas, hopefully this year will be a bit more relaxed for you because if I remember correctly your DD was placed with you just before Christmas.

Sanita - This is also your first Christmas with Laughing boy & princess, I'm sure even though you've had a rocky ride with your 2 that this time of year will be very enjoyable for all of your family & I wish you a very merry Christmas.  

Hello to all the other many wonderful ladies & chaps on here, I hope you all have a fantastic Christmas and the New Year brings lots of new beginnings for so many of you.

Right I'm just about to hobble back upstairs and get a move on with things, we have visitors constantly through out the afternoon today & I shouldn't moan only I have tendinitis of right foot, basically I have done something to the tendons in the foot and it is very painful to walk on.  I'm on medication to take down the swelling and if it doesn't go down I have to go back to my GP & they may put my foot in plaster but that is worse case senario.  Can you imagine starting my new job properly in January with my foot in plaster!?

Love & best wishes to you all.

Andrea
xx


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Everyone
Just wanted to wish you all a Very happy Christmas and wonderful New Year.

To all with your families, enjoy every moment and take lots of piccies to cherish in years to come.

To all just starting out, good luck with your journeys, 2008 will fly by for you.

To all, like me, waiting for that phone call, I wish you a speedy and happy start to 2008 and can't wait to read all the good news, and post some myself!

Love
OT x


----------



## HHH

SuperAl - thanks for your words

Old Timer you've summed up so well my Christmas wishes for everyone...so all that's left for me to do is wish everyone a thoroughly

MERRY CHRISTMAS......

Love to you all
HHH


----------



## sjm78

merry christmas everyone.Hope everyone has a great time and looking forward to 2008 and sharing our hopes and dreams with you all.  Wigantwo


----------



## sundog

Hi to everyone! Yes, I am still in the land of the living but utterly absorbed with being a Mummy and since Little Bird has decided he doesn't really need much sleep in the afternoons have struggled to get chance to log on and post, I am lurking when I can though (how rude ).  

Everything is going so well here and I can't believe LB has only been here with us for 7 weeks. He is crawling now which is very exciting and also a bit scary! He continues to be the happiest, most cuddly little boy and we are really looking forward to being Father Christmas for the first time tonight  

I wish all of you the very best time this Christmas and for the new year. I know it can be a very hard time and I sincerely hope that 2008 and brings what you dream of. For those of you who have their new littlies with them for Christmas, I hope you have a magical time together.

Much love, 

sundog 
x


----------



## superal

Hi

I know some of you have struggled with yesterday & i am hoping the new year will bring you all what you desire.

For us it seemed a very busy day, I woke the children up in our house so no guessing who the big kid is in our house!!

My sister announced yesterday she is expecting her 2nd child next year.............for the first time in many, many years I felt a pang of jealously......GOD knows why, I have my lovely 2, this is her 2nd child and I did not feel this when she announced her first pregnancy so why did i feel this twang of jealously yesterday??

I could try to sit and analise why BUT whats the point, I am happy for her & her DH & know this baby will be just as special to me as my nephew is.........so ladies even someone who is an "old" hand at adoption can still feel how you all feel some times and just shows I am human!!

Love & peace to all
Andrea
xx


----------



## saphy75

Andrea you made me laugh   of course you are still human hun   i'm sure your jealousy is perfectly normal and we all still feel it from time to time as we struggled so long to get our babies and for some it's soooo easy  

pam xx


----------



## Barbarella

Hi Everyone

Just wanted to come on and wish everyone a belated Merry Christmas.  We've had a manic few weeks, with so much happening.  Anyway, we had a great time, and Bea is as adorable as ever.  She was a joy this Christmas.

Andrea, thanks so much for the mention.  Yes last year was totally manic, mirror what Magenta said, she'd only been with us 10 days so Christmas was something that happened on a parallel really.  (((hugs))) to you - you can't help how you feel.. it's BOUND to happen to us all at some stage, even though we wouldn't change things now, it's still something that we'd have all liked to have achieved!!!  

HHH, sorry to hear about linking... sooo frustrating..  not long now.. the time will fly.  Send me an email when you get a chance to update me if you can.

Ever, wonderful news, best of luck.

Love C xx


----------



## wynnster

Hello All

Just thought I'd post here as it's been a week since anyone has  

Hope everyone had a Magical Christmas with your families whether with littlies or enjoying your last 'couple' christmas as we did (although we had parents, sister, BIL and nephew round so not quite just a couple christmas   )

Here's to 2008 being the year wishes come true  

Love Kimmy xxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi Everyone,

Just been trying to catch up with all the news as i have not been on line for over 2 weeks OMG!!that's what happens when you get baby number 2 and have birthdays and Xmas all in the space of the last 6 weeks, but i am not complaining, so here I am logging on at 4am because i can't sleep and it is the first chance i have got, i must be mad!!. 

It has been a wonderful Xmas, pooh bear really loved it and Pinky was great, just enjoyed playing with boxes and paper. The past 6 weeks have been a whirl wind but she has settled really well as if she has always been her and pooh bear has taken to being a big brother like a duck to water.

Ever, i am soooooooooooooo pleased to read about your potential match, i hope it all goes well and look forward to reading more.

Well i had better go back to bed before my 2 get up.

TTFM

PBMx


----------



## Boomy

Hi ladies,

I was just wondering if you would mind if I joined your thread?  

We have recently finished our fifth ICSI tx with no success, so we want to move onto the adoption process.  I desperately want a family.  I have not read all your posts thoroughly yet, but the couple I have read gave me such hope.  You all sound so happy to finally have your babies/families.  It made me feel very optimistic again.    

This Christmas has been difficult.  I got the BFN one week before Chrismtas day.    Looking back I don't think it was a good time to do tx when the outcome isn't want you want.  But besides all that, the house was soooo quiet with just the two of us and I really noticed it.  Christmas is all about children, and it was hard to be at the end of ANOTHER year without any.  My DH has 3 sisters who have 11 children between them.  I found it hard to be around them, because I felt so sad and jealous.

So I am praying that there is a baby out there for us.  I read somewhere that there were only 70 adoptions in New Zealand last year (we live in NZ by the way).  Doesn't seem very many, so I still don't like our chances.

I have just sent off an email to the adoption agency today.  So hopefully they will be in contact soon telling us what the process is.  And what we need to do next... 

Anyway, I look forward to getting to know you all.     I only found FF in October and it has been a huge support to me so far.  I wish I had come across it years ago.

Love Boomy XX


----------



## crazybabe

Hi all

I hope you don't mind me joining you, my husband and I have had 3 IUI traetments which 2 failed and 1 was a faint postive test but sadley ended in a very early MC, and recently we had our 01st IVF/ICSI with also sadley failed, everything is fine with me it, male issues unfortunatley.  I am at a very awkward situation at the moment as part of me want to have another attempt at treatment possibly egg share as I can help someone else and it is cheaper, but I know it's taking another risk and another part of me is thinking well if we don't have any more treatment and start the adoption process at least we will have a child, but I don't know what to do we are so desperate for a child but not sure what to do whether to have a attempt at egg share using DS or go onto adoption.  I know the adoption process will be difficult but so is the treatment and the risk of having another BFN really plays with my mind, any help will be appreciated.

Many Thanks

Crazybabe


----------



## saphy75

welcome Boomy and Crazybabe

Crazybabe unfortunately only you can answer your question hun    maybe if you take a short time out from treatment and maybe send for an info pack on adoption (from your LA/VA) then you can clear your head and hopefully make a decision. I had 2 ivf cycles and 2 BFN's and i knew i couldn't take another but it took a few months of no tx to realise this (dh insisted we took a year out) for me stopping tx and adopting was the best thing i ever did but for some people 2 ivf's would not feel like they tried enough IFYWIM

sorry i haven't been much help at all hun   but this is a decision only you can make as only you know how you feel deep down inside  

take care and feel free to ask us questions as even if we can't help we can maybe point you in the right direction 

pam xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Pam

Thanks for the reply, yes you are correct only my hubby and I can make this decision, we are going to the follow up appointment on the 05th Feb and go from there, I spoke to my hubby and I he has said that he wants to give it another go ith treatment and that he is 100% behind me in all this and hope it works out more than anything in the world but if not well we know there is always the adoption to look forward to at at least you would have a happy outcome.  How long did it take for you to become adoption parents, did you find it very stressfull to go through.

I will keep you informed of what we decide, thanks for the advice it means a lot to me.  Post me whenever you want a chat, I'm always here for you all.

love

crazybabe


----------



## Boomy

Thanks for the welcome Pam. 

I rang the nearest adoption agency today and they are sending me an information pack in the mail. We have to fill out the application form and then wait (again) until there are around 8 couples interested so we can all attend an information evening. She gave me a rough explanation of what to expect in this process and it all sounds very daunting. I was so nervous making the phone call. Even though this is absolutely what we want to do, it felt a bit scary. But I remembered that I felt the same way when we started the IVF process.

My DH is a maori, and in their culture they have a thing called "whangai" (I'm not sure if that is how you spell it). This is when members of the extended family give a baby to another couple within the family. We went round to visit DH's mum yesterday and told her to keep her ears and eyes open for any unwanted babies in the family.

So we have made the first steps.   









Love Boomy XX


----------



## Mummyof2

Welcome Boomy and Crazybabe.

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you all had a fabulous Christmas and New Year.  My ds went back to school today after the Christmas Holidays so the house is very quiet again but it is nice to be back to being me.  Dh is at work.  Took the dog for a long walk at a nearby park after the school run.  It was nice to be outdoors, but very windy.  No news on the adoption front.

Hope 2008 is a great year for us all.


----------



## cowardly custard

Evening....will join this thread now if that is ok. 
Our SW visited us on the 5th november for the initial visit and we have not heard from her since! Nothing at all!!
I phoned her mobile number today and left a message but she hasnt got back to me. How long would you leave it before you chased it? I dont want to see pushy but come on 2 months with no word what so ever...is that acceptable?
What would you to?


----------



## HHH

Spangle 1......PHONE again and chase. My advice is don't even think about coming across as pushy...who cares and this is far to important.
It does seem like a long time with no contact, if they didn't leave you with information about the next step.
remeber no-one else in this process is looking out for you, you've got to do it yourself...so get chasing hun!

Good luck
HHH


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi Spangle1 - it was 4 months until we went on the preparation course from our initial enquiry.  From the initial enquiry it was about 2 weeks before our initial visit and then 6 week wait until we were sent a letter telling us when the preparation course was.  I had to ring several times and was told that there is a nationwide shortage of social workers and preparation courses are only held every couple of months and then are fully booked so you have to wait your turn etc etc.  We got so fed up with that LA that we switched to another one, who were much better until it came to the matching process when suddenly it was announced that most of the children in our City are placed outside the City boundaries so we get ruled out    Adoption has been, in my experience, an extremely slow process.  Been plodding on for a few years now and still not got a child


----------



## keemjay

HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL!

spangle i echo the others..give her a poke...and NEVER feel like you are being pushy..you want your SW to remember who you are and be in the forefront of her mind, so keep reminding her you exist!

friendlyperson...i feel for you i really do..you have had such a long wait, i really hope you get the call really soon    

welcome Boomy, how exciting to have an NZer on board..whereabouts in NZ are you from? interesting about the 'whangai'

PBM - sounds like family life is just perfect, i'm glad pooh bear is enjoying being a big brother 

superal hows the new job 

life here continues to be good..littlie is just a joy, although she had an off few days after xmas (tantrums, whinging, poor sleeping) and i wondered where my nice little girl had gone to  she seems fine again now tho   
sw visit tomorrow and 2nd review next tues and hopefully get things in motion for going to court  and poss some news on baby bro 

love to all

kj x


----------



## LB

Friendly Person

i hope you receive some good news soon hunny -you have had a wait and a half but your family is out there and i truly hope you will meet up soon, sending you many    thoughts


take care
LB


----------



## cowardly custard

Thanks ladies
Still no word today! I will call again tomorrow and then if she dosent get back to me i will have to track down her office number.
I am not the most patient of preople and this is driving me nuts! lol


----------



## cowardly custard

Well i phoned her again today and she was on leave, opps but she was very nice about it! She is back at work on monday but said she thinks the next prep group had been cancelled and there isnt one now until september!!! I cant wait that long! 

I will wait to speak to her on monday and see if that really is the case, if it is then can we go to another LA or are there private companies that do adoption (it issnt something we have looked at but if any can pass any info on for me that would be fab!)

Hope everyone else is ok :O)

Symone


----------



## bluebells

Spangle

We changed LA's from our nearest one to one approx 40 miles away.

I think its the case that as long as you are within 50 miles, you can chose any LA, but you might want to double-check this.

You might find one with a prep group sooner. 

Yes, there are also private adoption agencies. The BAAF website might be a good starting point to find out more about these, although I'm sure there are plenty of people on FF who can help too 

Good luck!
Bluebells xxx


----------



## coxy

Hi,
we have our second from last social worker visit next week, i think its to discuss what kind of child we would take on, every thing was going smoothly till........

dh had his medical and they insisted on blood tests (have since found out blood tests arent required, sw forgot to submit this bit of information to us  ) which he had done friday before new years eve, he rang his doc surgery today to chase up getting the medical form back and they cant seem to find it now, and think the doctor who performed the medical and who is off sick, might have taken the form home with her!!!  aaaaarrrrrgggghhhhh!

I really dont understand why medicals arent done sooner in the process as we were aiming for March panel.

One quick question, do they spring the home safety test on you? our sw has mentioned it and so we got the cupboard locks etc but shes never actually gone round the house and checked stuff, same with the check on the dog

Julia


----------



## Mummyof2

Spangle - try this link - http://www.baaf.org.uk/agency_db/noflash_textonly/frameset_noflash.htm

kj and lb - thanks for your thoughts and kind words 

Julia - our home safely check was done at the end of our home visits. Our sw had a form she had to fill out. Didn't need a dog check as our dog wasn't classed as a dangerous breed and is soppy so our sw had no worries about him.

Superal - hope you are enjoying your new job?

/links


----------



## keemjay

we never had a home safety 'check'. we went through a form and talked about it all but they never checked anything..the obvious things like stairgates they can see but they wouldnt know if i had locked the bleach away or not. we were asked to put some sort of fence round our greenhouse but due to its position its quite difficult/impossible to do so i put lots of large pots round the 2 glass sides so that a child wouldnt hit it if they stumbled but nobodys ever checked anyway..i keep worrying  if they will and what they'll make us do 
I'm sure they'll give you warning..in any case they can hardly expect you to go whole hog on stairgates before you know even what age child you're going to have   and we didnt put the cupboard catches on till we were halfway through intros! ( i dont recommend leaving it that late tho, it was a bit stressful as the first ones we got were rubbish, then mothercare had none, ditto Boots etc etc, was a bit of a nightmare when we least needed it )

kj x


----------



## bluebells

Our SW asked us yesterday if she could do our home safety check next week. Eek!

She said they don't worry about stair gates at this stage!!!, but I think we will have to sort window locks and work out which cupboards need safety catches.

KJ I'll take your advice and try and get this done before intros ;-). We have lots of decorating to do too and a new garden fence to keep the little one(s) in 

All good fun though and if we pass panel in March we will have a real goal to work towards 

I'm trying not to get too excited!

Bluebells xx


----------



## superal

Hi all

Trying hard to read everyones news and catch up.

It's hectic at our house at the moment or shall I say its hectic for me at the moment.

I started my new job on Monday & I love it, it's early days but I am full of confidence that I will be fine and it was the right decision for me to take the steps I needed to get a permanent job.

I also finish colleague in 5 weeks time and I really don't know where that time has gone.  I have one more assignment to do and hand in. Fitting it in with my work I have to do for my "proper" job as well as looking after my 2 children and doing the house work takes up time but I will manage.  I am really proud of myself that at the age that I am....not that old!!..........I have been able to do this course and hopefully walk away with an "A" pass.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Well done Andrea,

You definitely deserve a pat on the back hunx

PBM.x


----------



## fiona1

Spangle - Have you heard of Concurrency, we are from Kent and that is what we are doing.

Andrea - Well done you, hope everything quietens down soon.

Things for us are hotting up and we should know more next week. Very stressful the unknown is a killer.

X


----------



## cowardly custard

Thanks for the links ladies, will have a look tomorrow, not feeling too well tonight so am off to bed.

Spangle
x


----------



## cowardly custard

Ughh, spoke to SW today and they have confirmed that they have cancelled the March prep group so now we have to wait until june or July, DH will get an early medical done in the mean time but i am dissapointed, it will be a year from open evening to just getting on the prep group. Is this normal or are we just unlucky?


----------



## Boomy

Spangle - Don't know the answer to your question as I am VERY new to this adoption process AND live in New Zealand, so things may be different over here.  But I just wanted to send you some hugs.     Sounds like you need them.  That is a long wait for you.  I am so sorry things aren't moving faster.

Thanks to all the other ladies for their welcomes.

Boomy xx


----------



## Mummyof2

Spangle - our timescale was Adoption Open Evening 4.11.04, home visit 28.11.04, prep course 7.3.05,  medicals 2.8.05/pass 6.9.05, Police check me 25.8.05/dh 11.10.05, social worker's home study 26.10.05-8.2.06, APPROVED AT PANEL 11.5.06.  We are still waiting for a child.

Superal - well done you.


----------



## sjm78

Some good news my crb arrived today just need dh now they have had it since aug.Feeling positve and pushing forward i rung our mp and have to send an email tonight and hopefully he will help us. we finished homestudy in nov just need the crbs to go to panel so keep your fingers crossed it arrives soon.
Wigantwo


----------



## Mummyof2

Wigantwo - well done on the crb arriving.  Another big step forward on the road to adoption


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hey ladies

Sorry i havent posted for ages however at the mo i am full of this horrid cold/sore throat bug. Plus on 4th Jan i want to the funeral of my friends son who was only 3 so have been keeping myself busy trying to support her (the father never bothered much with him son and is out of the uk at the mo and didnt come back for the funeral! )

well no news here about any matches

Have been thinking of you all and reading daily

sorry no personals today however hope to do some next week once im 100% again

 and   all round

xxx


----------



## fiona1

MJ - so sorry to hear about your friends little boy, I cannot imagine the pain in loosing a child  

Wiganto - Hello, you seem to have waited ages for your crb checks, al least you have one of them now.

Spangle1 - I sent you a message before, I am doing Concurency and am from Kent, they are only a small team and we were on Prep Course Oct 06 and placed with a baby Sept 07, let me know if you want any info.

Everyone else hi.

I am so sorry i have been so poor at posting, I have read your posts daily, but just couldn't bring myself to post anything. Today we have been told SS want baby to stay with us, we are over the moon, but still have a VERY long way to go. Other reports have to be submitted etc.

Supreal - You have been a massive support to me over the past 4 months with e-amils etc thanks  

I promise to post more from now on, although the stress isn't over yet, tonight feels better than last night.

X


----------



## keemjay

thats sounds really positive fiona..glad you feel like you are getting there finally..i cannot begin to imagine how stressful it must be 

mj - so sorry to hear of your friends little boy..so sad. our best friends lost their son when he was 2 and its a very difficult and traumatic time for everyone..i'm sure she really appreciates you being there

we had our 2nd review on tues and everyones agreed we can proceed with our court application hurrah! hoping it doesnt take too long....but as with everything in the process we'll just have to be patient!!

love to all

kj x


----------



## Boomy

Hi ladies,

I was just wondering if someone could do me a favour...    I'm very new to this adoption process and also live in New Zealand where things are probably different.  But I would like to understand and follow where you are all at.

Could someone tell me what 'crb' stands for, and also just give me a rough outline on what happens for you guys in the UK??    Also if there are any other abbreviations you use, could you fill me in?

Thanks heaps ladies,
Boomy xx

PS - MJ, I'm so sorry to hear about your friends little boy.  She must be devastated, but like keemjay said you must have been a huge support to her.


----------



## fiona1

Boomy, CRB is police checks, LA is local authority, SW social worker, SS social services, BM/BF/BP birth mother, father parents. Can't think of any more off the top of my head, but others will be able to help.

Time scales vary greatly depending on which LA (local authority) you are with. We had our prep course in Oct 06, HS (home study) Jan 07 - April 07, Panel July 07, placement Sept 07. I think we were very fast, others on here have waited a long long time.

Good Luck

Fiona X


----------



## Boomy

Thanks Fiona  

What is panel? Sounds very daunting... I am imagining a long table with grouchy men sitting at it, firing difficult questions at you.   

We are still waiting to go to an information evening to learn more. As you can probably tell 

xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi Ladies

Thanks so much for you king words about my friend.

Boomy- Panel- in the uk to be approved as adoptive parents you have to go to panel- the panel is made up of differant people such as chair of panel,someone from education,an adopted adult,adoptive parent, elected member(think local mayor) legal person, social worker , medical advisor and so on, its not as scary as you might think going to panel however what they say is only a recommendation and its down to the decision maker to "rubber stamp" it and this is the head of childrens services for the agency you have gone with.

KJ- Fab news and hope its not long until you get a court date.

Fiona- Fab news and i have everything crossed for you

xxx


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies
Sorry for not posting lately, have been reading and also suffering with the head cold bug  still having sinus and ear problems but getting better.

Boomy, welcome!  Will be interesting to see how your process differs from the UK.

Fiona, lovely to hear from you and so pleased things are sounding promising.

KJ, hope your court date comes through quickly.  Any more news on the baby bro?

MJ, sorry you have been poorly too.  How devastating for your friend, I'm sure she appreciates your support.

Wigantwo, glad the crbs are gradually coming back, hope you don't have too much more of a wait.

Friendlyperson, hope you hear something soon.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.

We don't have any news, our SW is coming out next Thursday and we have gone on the local consortium register and the national though our SS are very against going out of county so not sure it will do any good.

Love
OT x


----------



## Boomy

MJ - Thanks for the info about panel... still sounds VERY scary to me...   

Old Timer - Thanks for the welcome, sorry you've been under the weather.  Hope you feel better soon.    In NZ, all we have done so far is fill out a VERY brief application and we are now waiting until there are 7 other couples before we can attend an information evening.  Feels like I have got a LLOOONNGG way to go.  

Hi to all the other ladies on this thread.  The weather here is beautiful.      Have just been out mowing the lawn.  Now, trying to cool off.  

Take care,
Boomy xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi OT

Hope you feeling better, sorry I'm new to this thread, I am thinking about adoption, my husband and I have had 3 x IUI 2 of which failed and 1 which was a very faint postitive on test but sadly ended with a very early MC, we last had our 01st and only IVF/ICSI which was on the NHS in November 2007 which also failed, the way I feel now is that hubby or I aren't getting any younger and we have wanted our dream to come true for such a long time now, I feel very confused at the moment as we cannot afford to pay private for more treatment so we did say if we were to give treatment one last attempt it would be Egg share as it is cheaper and I will be able to help out somebody else, but part of me wants to have a last attemt and go for egg share and part of me is saying you cannot go through any more treatment as everytime it fails its so emotional and it is taking a risk as to whether or not it is going to work, and I don't know how I would feel whether I got pregnant or not thinking if the receipient got pregnant too fromm my eggs and if they would tell their child when it reaches 16-18 years old, I don't think I could cope if a teenager knocked on my door and said that I was their biological mother, which on the other hand with a adoption I know it is going to be stressful and not always a bed of roses, but at least you know at the end of it your going to have your child, this is the biggest decision I have ever had to make and I don't know what to chose.  DH is behind me 100% whicherever road I decide our problem is male fertility problems.  I have contacted the fertility counseller at our clinic who I am ggoing to see the end of Jan and our follow up appointment at clinic is 05th Feb, I have also contacted the SW who visited us back in 2005, I just need to make that dreadful decision.  Can you give me any advice?

Thanks for listening

Love

crazybabe


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Crazybabe
I'm feeling a lot better thanks.  I am so sorry to read of your treatment history, it is so unfair that we have to go through all this heartache in the attempt to achieve what most people take for granted.  When I started ivf, egg share wasn't about so we had to do extra jobs and practically stop living in order to afford to save and thats one reason why our journey took so long.  After nearly 10 yrs and £42k later we decided enough was enough, we wanted a family more than anything else and we had lost all faith in ivf so moved on to adoption.  In just under 1 year we got to panel and though we had to say no to a little boy in November, we know now that we will be parents.  I am glad ES wasn't about as our problems lay with DH, more so than we were first lead to believe, and I couldn't have gone through adoption with the niggle there may be a biological child out there somewhere.

It is such a hard decision to make and only you can decide whether to stop treatment and the only advice I can really give is, don't have any regrets.  If by not doing more treatment you have nagging 'what if?' feelings then you should probably do more treatment.  If by doing ES, if it didn't work for you, you couldn't accept the recip may be pg and you may have a 'biological' child somewhere but they were nothing to do with you, maybe you shouldn't do ES.  If you are OK about not having a biological child and feel having a family is more important then adoption is a good path to follow.

In all honest truth, I didn't rule out ivf again when we started the process.  At any time you can pul out or postpone the process if you do not feel it is right for you at that time.  I was venturing into the unknown and that was scary!  The further we got into the process and the more reading I did and especially attending the prep course, the more I felt this was right and that we could give a child or more a good stable loving home and we could love children and form a bond to children that were not born to us.  Now I'm not sure I'd do ivf again even if it was free and 100% guaranteed to work.

Good luck with your decision.
Love
OT x


----------



## superal

Hi all!!

Children are in bed, yes even the eldest!  DH has just left to go to work   and I thought I would have a quick catch up on all the news.

Fiona - So pleased and happy to read your news!

Boomy - Stop rubbing it in, it's bl**dy cold here!! 

Friendly person - Still hoping you'll get the news you so deserve! 

KJ - You know more than anyone about being patient and waiting and knowing that all good things come to he who waits, I hope its not long before your at court to legally adopt your DD. 

MJ - So sorry to read your news about your friends little one.  I am sure you have been a great support and comfort to her in these dark days.  Look after youself though and give yourself chance to grieve as well.  Sending you a hug! 

Old Timer - I hope this visit from your SW on Thursday is a positive one & brings some good news, you never know!! 

Spangle - when we first applied to adopt our prep course was cancelled twice for one reason and another and they nearly cancelled it a 3rd time but couldn't put us back again so in the end the course ran with just 3 couples!! 

LB - How are you & your little man? 

Laine - How is your little cutie 

Barbarella - quiet on here isn't it!!!! (it's Ok every one I haven't gone mad she knows what I am talking about!!)

Milktray - Not heard any thing form you for sooooooo long if you are still popping on every now and then and read this message, let us know how you are, even if you haven't got any news, it's just nice to know your ok! 

Hello to everyone else.

Work is great, best thing I ever did, it's only week two though I might be saying different things in a few months time but I very much doubt it,I love it!!

Well (nearly) this time last year I was in Egypt celebrating my 40th birthday & I have decided that this year I am not going to add years on but take them away so I'll be 39!  My children think I'm mad  , they might be right!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## LB

Hi Andrea 

bubs and i are doing great!

this time last year i was home from hospital after having my gallbladder removed 
not having a great time like you were 

yep i think i will start going backwards to - great idea 

LB
X


----------



## cowardly custard

Sorry i havent been here, been swallowed up by work but i just wanted to post this for Wigantwo, hun if the DH's CRB has not come back by now phone them, i had one doen in june through work and phone them in october as i hadnt received it and it was lost and as it was after their 60 day time period they couldnt send a copy and it had to be sent in again. Phone your social worker for hte number to chase them up or just look on the internet for the number and give them a call, my 2nd one that got sent off took 4 weeks.

Didnt want you waiting around as if you havent got it by now it is unlikely to come through

Hope everyone else is doing ok and i hope to catch up over the weekend, 

Fiona1 sorry i didnt get your message but have sent you one asking for more information please

Spangle
xx


----------



## Nefe

Hello

I wondered whether i could join you all. We are just starting out on the adoption journey and are awaiting our first initial visit from LA next week. We have been to an information evening which was very informative.
Is there anything i should be prepared for? what kind of things do they ask at the first visit. I am starting to get very nervous and excited all at once.

Hope everyone is ok and hope you don't mind me gatecrashing.

Nefe
x


----------



## fiona1

Nefe - Hello and welcome, don't worry about your initial visit. Social Services will ask how you got to the point of wanting to adopt, and just give you some info.

the others can prop help you more.

Fiona


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

OMG!  Pinky has just taken 3 steps   .

Pooh bear will have watch out when she starts running after him .


PBMx


----------



## superal

PBM - Wow what a milestone that must be   hope pooh bear is fast on his feet!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## sjm78

Hi everyone
Thanks for the reply spangle1 we ring the crb office once a week and have recieved a letter to say it is stuck with the police who are taking there time its still in the system they are chasing them ,we and the sw are chasing them but they seem to have gone on go slow they obviously dont see how important this is to us.Will keep chasing them till they do it to get rid of me . Staying positive because if i dont it will drive me mad.


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

Nefe - Welcome.  Good luck with your initial visit.  Just be yourselves and honest.

KJ - Hope your court date comes through soon.

PMB - How lovely.  Soon Pinky will be running around.

We have had a bit of a breakthrough this weekend.  Little one decided that he no longer wanted his dummy (he only had it at night) and he threw it in the bin.  So we had our first night dummy free last night and he woke up once asking for it, about 11 pm.  It took me about 10 minutes to settle him and he then woke up at 7 am.  Tonight he has not asked for it at all.  We did buy him a cuddly penguin to replace it (he is obsessed with Pingu at present) and told him what a bit boy he was.  Lets hope it lasts!

He has been with us for a year next Saturday.  We cannot believe where the time has gone.  We are having him christened on Sunday to celebrate.

Best wishes to everyone.

Tracey x


----------



## superal

Wow Tracey that is great that your son doesn't want his dummy, try not to give in and keep up the good work.

My DD didn't want her dummy from 13 months of age so we were very lucky and I know how hard it can be to get rid of it so keep up the good work and the fact that he didn't want it.

Keep praising him and telling him how well he is doing.

Love
Andrea
xx

PS Enjoy your sons christening and a year already he has been with you.......where does the time go??


----------



## wynnster

Hello Everyone

Welcome to the Newbies 

Hope everyone is well?

Well done to your son in giving up his Dummy Tracey, Easy compared to some of the struggles some parents have with getting kiddies to Ditch the Dum    What a lovely way to celebrate his year with you too.

Best of Luck for Thursday OT, Fingers Crossed she is coming with Good News 

Does anyone have any tips for coping with the wait - A 2WW has nothing on this!  I spoke to our SW about the Adoption Register and she said she'd draft a profile and get back to me, still nothing. It's only 3 and a half months since panel and we subscribe to CWW and BMP but still feel like we've been left dangling after panel.  
We was thinking of maybe booking a holiday to look forward to But how can we book so far in advance with not knowing if anything could happen inbetween and Travel Insurance wouldn't cover to cancel....... 

Kimmy xxx


----------



## jilldill

Hi Kimmy,
Is it possible to do a last minute holiday, it does help keep you sane whilst waiting!!!
JD x


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies
Tracey, your son sounds really good giving up his dummy like that, well done to you both!

Going to have a good read before doing personals as I'vew probably forgotten or mixed the details up!

Kimmy, the wait is starting to get to me now.  Its been 2 months since we heard about the little boy that we turned down and I think that is making it harder, having had a possible match has got me geared up to getting on with it whereas before it still didn't really seem real or that we would become parents even this way.  I do keep reminding myself that its still early days and there are lots of people who have been waiting so much longer and I am keeping busy at work and doing 'extra' bits around the house that are 'get done if time' rather than needs doing before placement.  A holiday sounds good, as Jill says a last minute deal may be the answer.  My DH is 40 in May and he doesn't want a party but I thought about going away for a long weekend if we aren't otherwise busy.

Love to all
OT x


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

Kimmy  - My advice would be to keep busy during the waiting period.  We were matched almost a year to the day from approval panel so the wait seemed endless.  I would go ahead and book a holiday, maybe for only a week and I am sure any planning meetings/introductions etc can be then worked around it.  Fingers crossed that your wait won't be long.

OT - Hope you are matched again soon.  A long weekend for your DH's birthday sounds like a fantastic idea.  There are some fantastic places accessible now from more local airports.

Tracey x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi All

Do anyone of you know if you need to be in a permanent employment as I am working for the LA I am only on a tempory contract til end of MArch this year, even though I have been told I will be there till prob Oct, my husband is permanent where he works though, would this cause problems with adoption process so you think.

crazybabe


----------



## superal

Oh the waiting is hard BUT I always say you know the out come of this one, no matter how long you have to wait, you will become parents......................................it's just the waiting is really hard, someone else has control over your lives and every minute and every day your thinking this will be the day.

My thoughts are like some have already suggested are:-
1) Try to keep busy! I know you all are!!
2) Do a job you keep putting off.................you know the kind of ones you say I'll get around to it one day.................mine is to do the cupboard under the stairs, its a right tip!! 
3) Plan a cheap weekend away.
4) Catch up with friends you haven't seen for while.
5) Stop checking the phone and ansaphone, yes its still working but you know the saying about a watch clock kettle never boils, I'm sure you know what I mean! 
6) Organise a get together with some friends, a meal at your house, get drunk and have a really good time!! 
7) Bake a cake.....................I use to do a lot of that, hence the size I got to!!  Not anymore though I'm glad to say.

OK so you might think some of them are daft and how are earth are they going to take your mind of the waiting but I bet they made you smile!!

Well tomorrow it's my birthday, I'm going back in years now not adding them on so I will be 39!! 

Our DS has been with us 11 years today, YES 11 YEARS!!!  I wouldn't change a thing & have very fond memories of the day he moved in.

it was the day before my 30th birthday & the joy of waking up on my birthday and going into our SON to see his big smile and him saying happy birthday Mummy melted my heart, the best present ever!

So remember you will have down days and wondering when will it happen (friendly person you know all about waiting!) But I hope its not to long before you can come on here and share your wonderful stories with us!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## wynnster

Hi All

Thanks for all your support and ideas for the waiting, I will be putting a few of those into action I think   Defo the get the house into shape one! I can't wait for the spring to start out in the garden.
I know there are others that have been waiting much longer than us and my heart goes out to you, such a weird place to be in this limbo land - Hope we're all matched soon.

Pure coincidence but after I posted yesterday our sw called about us going on the consortium and she has emailed the profile for that, so thats something at least and we feel like we haven't been forgotten. 

Andrea - 11 Years, awwwww how lovely for your 30th Birthday Present    Happy 39th Today  

OT - That couldn't have been easy turning down the little Boy and I'm sure you still think of it everyday, I hope another match is just round the corner for you, I really hope your SW has news for you tomorrow.  

Crazybabe - I'm sure your employment wouldn't cause any problems with the actual process, you dont have to be working to adopt, however it may affect your adoption leave/pay.  

Thanks Again Everyone

Kimmy xxx


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hi,

crazybabe, i don't think your work status will have a bearing on your application. Are you planning on working after you've been placed? Its very much a positive if you're not. I love my work and we need the second salary, so we'll never get matched with a chid who looked like they needed me 24/7. But when we were matched our little boy was bursting to go to nursery, so going back to work wasn't a problem in the end.......waffle, waffle.....long story short.....it shouldn't be a problem.

I've been at home this week with boo with a proper boy-cold. (actually DH did yesterday). He'd a high temp till today but now has a very husky voice and every now and then i hear a sneeze, turn around to see my son has been replaced by a walrus with two great tusks of snot! Delightful! He's in good form though...a little more cuddly than normal which is fine with me!

As for those of you waiting, we built an extension on our house.....a bit drastic, but it needed doing. I'm not recommending it as a course of action, but definately taking on some project that keeps you busy at the weekends is good.

News from us is that we've been accepted by Bristol for approval for no. 2! They're going to start the initial checks now and said we may not get assigned a SW till May when Boo has been with us 2 years. But as we don't have to do a prep course it should be straight forward enough after that. In some ways i'd like it all to happen really quickly, and that we get 2 children rather than 1 and have to go through it all again. It'd be nice to know that you've got your family sorted, and 3 sounds like a good number to me. But on the other hand we're looking forward to being £450 a month better off when boo starts school in september. Its nice to be worrying over nomal things every family has to consider!

anyway better get back to Boo and Dora......even though she really does my head in! Why does she always have to shout!....... 

xxruthie


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies

Just finished a late dinner after our SW meeting, we talk for hours even though it was only a catch up.  We have now decided after nearly 4 months of being approved, that we want to know when are details go out to children's sws and the result regardless of which way it goes.  She said it is picking up now and they have already had 7 linking meetings this year, 5 of which we met criteria on but out of them 2 were too close to home, 1 we didn't get linked with as there were a number of couples as suitable that had been waiting longer but the other 2 our details have gone out for.  So now we just have to wait and see what happens but its sooooooooo good to know something is going on in the background.

Ruthie, I notice you are signed up with Bristol, thats not far from us.  Hope things go quickly when you get started.

Andrea, what a lovely post, thank you.  Hope you celebrated in style for your bday and anni of your son moving in.

Kimmy, hope you hear something soon.  We have gone on the local consortium and the national register now, think if anything it will kick our agency into action!

Hope everyone is OK.
Love
OT x


----------



## Lynnm

Kimmy and OT - I know that playing the waiting game is a drag    But I am pleased to read that there does seem to be some movement for you both.  Hope it isnt too much longer.

Update from me:  We have our co-ordination meeting on Tuesday, so should finally have our dates for planned intros etc.  Our sw has hinted that it may be a week on Monday, find our defo on Tuesday though.  

Have a nice weekend
Lynn xx


----------



## wynnster

Hiya

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend, we've actually been able to get out in the garden today, bit chilling but looks so much better outside now.

Awww how exciting Lynn, not long to wait and i'm sure theres lots to do before intro's, have you got lots to buy?

OT - Thats very reassuring for you, good to get feedback from your SW and hear whats been going on behind the scenes.  Fingers crossed for the 2 your details have been sent out for.

I have another question for you, everyone knows about us adopting now and so we're constantly being asked if we've heard anything, when we say no everyone reacts the same and says that they dont understand why it takes so long when there's hundreds of kids needing homes and they all seem to blame SS, we usually just say that it's not quite as simple as that, but was wondering if anyone else has this statement or what response you'd give?

Kim xxx


----------



## everhopeful

Hiya Kim

Yep   That's the only problem in telling people! Everyone asks constantly!

You can either a) wear a sign saying "I've not heard anything, I'll tell you when I do!" !!

or b) my strategy that seems to work..... is give people a false time scale. For example, we told our parents and others that we've been told to expect no news before March. That way, they know there's no point in asking.  
Of course, in our case, it could backfire if we really don't hear anything before March and then they will start asking again from the 1st!!

I'm sorry to say, it does get relentless. They just don't give up! They (the outside world) seem to see us, no longer as Pam, or Sue but as "ooh, that poor woman who has to adopt, and is still being kept waiting"  
Some people can't talk about anything else to us on meeting.


I have sometimes seen it coming, and as someone's approaching me with that question in their eye, I start shaking my head before they get chance to speak!

 x


----------



## Mummyof2

Superal - happy belated birthday to you.  Hope you had a good one  

No news here and realised that it will be 2 years in May since we were approved at panel - hope we don't make that anniversary


----------



## Lynnm

Good Afternoon

Kimmy - Didnt really have a lot to buy.  Family and friends have been buying us lots of gifts so we have been very lucky.  His room is all finished now, just waiting on arrival 

Our planning meeting is tomorrow, so we will know defo dates for intros etc.  

We had constant 'have you any news?' etc.  I know people are just so excited too, but it can be frustrating.  Ironically, live ever we gave some long timescales - we were approved in October and told people that we were told that things would probably start to move in the New Year so not to expect anything before then and this did give us some space - although not from everyone  .  I think it is just fortunate that we did have some news come the new year (we chose not to tell anyone about our matching until it was confirmed)

Lynn x


----------



## askingangels

Hello everyone

We are currently being considered for a little boy. We were told about him before xmas. He is 2 yrs old. SW said to let her know after xmas if interested which we did on 3rd Jan. She returned to work on 8th then said 2 others are being considered as well and she will let me know when they have decided who to visit. With sickness of their staff and holidays this wont even take place till this week. Why do they drag things out.

These little ones grow in our hearts once we are told about them. I dont think that SWs get that. I can already imagine him in our house. Sw told me to relax and enjoy my freedom last week     . I think that was the worst thing she could have said to me I couldnt stop crying. (If I wanted 'freedom' I wouldnt have been trying to be a mother for 11 years).

I have been waiting till I had more news before posting but at this rate it will be Christmas again. My DH has told me not to chase her anymore as I am just getting myself upset but its so difficult. SW said the earliest they can have a meeting is this week and she is only in 3 days. This poor little boy is still waiting in the meantime. I know we might not be the 'chosen' ones but at least we will know.

This is so hard.

Sx


----------



## superal

Hi everyone

Just a quick message as I must do my final assignment, I can't believe I only have 2 more sessions to do!

Anyway just to let you all know that Fiona is fine and all is going well & in future I will refer to her as "F" as I am sure you will all know who I am talking about, she is just scared of posting to much which I can understand.  Most of you will remember the decision regarding the baby has gone her way and she is so happy but obviously feeling for the BPS!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## BunBun

Hello to you.
Sorry for not posting but we're going for a rough patch here. DH has been ill since a few days before christmas & still isn't fully recovered, then in the new year piglet (ds) became unwell (different thing) and became very ill, very quick. Endless visits to dr's (we were going daily at one point) and hospital still hasn't pin pointed what is wrong. They are trying all sorts of medication to get something to control it but at the moment nothing seems to be working. 
I'll catch up with you all soon.
x


----------



## superal

BunBun

So sorry to read your having a rough time at the moment, I hope DH & DS are well again soon.

Look after yourself as well.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## everhopeful

Hugs and best wishes to bunbun and family.

I hope you are all well very soon  

Love ever x


----------



## saphy75

BunBun sending you big hugs     i hope little piglet is feeling better soon hun  

pam xx


----------



## sjm78

Just to let you let you know are good news my dh crb is being printed today which means we can finally go to panel . Should be end of feb will let you know dates when finalised i am so happy .
Wigantwo


----------



## Boomy

Ruthie - great news hun.  I got my fingers crossed for you that you complete your family asap.  Must be nice to think about schooling etc like a normal family.  I can't wait...

Kimmy & OT - pleased to hear things are starting to move along slowly.  

Lynn - How exciting.  I bet you can't wait.    How did your planning meeting go?  Got any dates yet?

Askingangels - Good luck hun, really hoping you get some good news.  Wow what a stupid thing for the SW to say.  Some people really have no idea.  I'll always remember one time I had a good friend visiting with her 2 kids.  They were running around, destroying everything (being kids) and she said to me ... "And you really want one of those?"     Er... duh... Yes!!  That is why I've spent the last 5 years jabbing needles all over me, feeling crook from all the different drugs and hormones I am pumping into me, having every doctor (and his trainee) looking up my v jj, spent days in agony waiting for phone calls, not to mention the $21,000 and then the absolute heartbreak when it hasn't worked.  Why are people so thoughtless?   

Bunbun - Sorry to hear you have been having such a rough time hunny.  Hope your DH and piglet are better soon.  

wigantwo - Great news hun.    

Things are starting for us now too.  I've just received a letter inviting us to attend the information seminar on the 28 February.  Can't wait.    

Now I have a question for the ladies who have been lucky enough to get their bundles of joy.  I hope I don't offend anyone asking it, but this has been playing on my mind over the last couple of weeks and I have finally plucked up the courage to ask.    I'm scared that if we do adopt a baby I will feel like a fraud.    I have waited so long to hear a little one call me 'mum', I'm worried that if we adopt a baby, when he/she finally says that magic word - I will feel like a fraud... That I'm not a mum but a wannabe mum.     Did anyone else feel like this prior to becoming a parent or am I just being stupid?    Do you feel like a mum?  Hope you don't mind me asking...  

xx


----------



## saphy75

> Now I have a question for the ladies who have been lucky enough to get their bundles of joy. I hope I don't offend anyone asking it, but this has been playing on my mind over the last couple of weeks and I have finally plucked up the courage to ask. I'm scared that if we do adopt a baby I will feel like a fraud. I have waited so long to hear a little one call me 'mum', I'm worried that if we adopt a baby, when he/she finally says that magic word - I will feel like a fraud... That I'm not a mum but a wannabe mum. Did anyone else feel like this prior to becoming a parent or am I just being stupid? Do you feel like a mum? Hope you don't mind me asking...


i don't feel like a fraud hun, i am my ds' mummy ok maybe not geneticaly but i am the one who cooks, cleans for him, gets up in the middle of the night if he needs me, kisses him better when he hurts himself, (i could go on as the list is endless) and i am the one who loves him like i never knew was possible and would die for him. so when i hear him say the word mummy it makes me feel all warm and squishy inside  not at all fraud like. trust me when that moment comes for you and your ds/dd calls you mummy you will feel the same 

pam xx


----------



## daisyboo

Hi Everyone 

I feel i can post here now,as i felt a little cheeky before as we were just thinking about adoption but we now have those dreaded forms etc to fill out, we have had one SW visit and another a week on Monday so does that mean we are officially started the process, it's all so very confusing,
It's a shame really as our SW visited last Tue and there was a Prep course starting the friday and it was to late for us to get on it (gutted) ,
It was quite weird when she came round as they ask questions and you don't really know the answer to, and i did get quite emotional at one stage when she asked me about the ICSI failing, i was trying so hard to keep it together,do they take a dislike to you being upset??
Then she decided to have a good mooch around the house and she kept saying Yep that's fine, yep lovely garden,yep your spare room is fine, you will need to do something with those stairs,(i don't have a bannister at the moment we are in the process of doing the house up)
When she comes next week there won't be a bathroom   , it was just a weird feeling a total stranger mooching round the house and divulging all your intimate emotional details,
sorry for waffling ladies but i need to tell someone as we haven't aproached family yet with our decision,
Love Daisy


----------



## superal

Hi everyone

I hope this cold/snowy weather is not getting any of you down. 

This morning our DD went out to play with all the other children who live on our close, she was having a great time, building little snow people, filling buckets up with snow until some "idiots"  from another part of the estate thought it would be funny to throw a snowball.............or should I say iceball right into her face.

Her nose exploded and I have never seen so much blood, it took just under 30 mins for it to stop, if it had continued we were ready to take her to the hospital.

The parents of this child just said I am sure it was an accident, which I hope it was BUT not once did she say "how is your DD, I hope she is OK, I'm sorry!"  

If my son or daughter had done that to another child I would have said sorry at least.

Anyway I hope everyone is OK, will catch up with everyone's news soon.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Andrea- Massive   to your DD -like you if it had been one of our children (these children we dont have YET!) or even one of our nieces/nephew i we were looking after themn then i would have been out there saying sorry-getting them to say sorry and checking how your DD was. 

 to you too

xxxx


----------



## Lauren

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to pop on and say a big hello to everyone old and new!  I am so rubbish at coming on here these days and keeping up with everyone's news but it really is great to see so many people on here now going through various stages of adoption.

A very brief update from me - Daisy has been with us for almost a year and a half now and I couldn't even begin to imagine life without her.  She is an absolute pleasure.  We have just got back from 5 days in the Alps where we tried Daisy out on a pair of skis!  She loved it!  We had great fun playing about in the snow, sledging and building snowmen and I can't begin to tell you how gorgeous Daisy looked in her snuggly pink snowsuit with fur trimmed hood, not to mention her little pink sunglasses and pink fur lined snow boots!

As always will try and be better at keeping up with everyone's news in future.

Lots of love to you all
Lauren xxx


----------



## Boomy

saphy75 said:


> i don't feel like a fraud hun, i am my ds' mummy ok maybe not geneticaly but i am the one who cooks, cleans for him, gets up in the middle of the night if he needs me, kisses him better when he hurts himself, (i could go on as the list is endless) and i am the one who loves him like i never knew was possible and would die for him. so when i hear him say the word mummy it makes me feel all warm and squishy inside  not at all fraud like. trust me when that moment comes for you and your ds/dd calls you mummy you will feel the same


Thanks Pam. Your post brought tears to my eyes.  I just can't wait to hear that magic word.  It must be the best feeling in the world. 

xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Lauren

I am in the same position as you hun, we have decided to go down the route of adoption too after several failed attempt at IUI and IVF/ICSI, we are really looking forward to starting the process and getting our lives back to normal, I cannot believe how well we have coped with the past few years with all the stress and emotion of fertility treatment, but we just want to move forward now and look forward to a new beginning to a wonderful end.  Our 01st meeting with the SW is Tuesday 12th Feb ( A and we just want to complete our family, I believe there are new adoption Legistrations now in Wales, not sure what is yet though.  We would like to adopt a young child from Birth age to 2yrs possibly 3.

Good luck with every step along your process and I hope everything works out for you 

Crazybabe


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi everyone,

wow this thread is sooooooooooooooo busy with new people, it is great.

I had to take pinky to the hospital for a blood test and an injection, she was really brave and although she did cry she soon felt better after some choccy. I think i was more upset than her.  We have our 2nd LAC review on friday and then we can submit the adoption papers, yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Pooh bear is being such a good big brother,at the moment he wants to help to dress her etc, but when it comes to the pooey nappies he is a typical man and says, you can do that bit mummy! pinky just lies there and smiles at him.

PBMx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Ritzi, Suzie and Angelbabywood

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing, My DH and I are just starting the adoption route we got our 01st SW visit next tuesday 12th Feb, had our follow up appointment today and told me I wouldn't be able to egg share due to me only having 4 eggs fertilized out of 6 during last IVF/ICSI it's all about fate as I have alway said if fertility treatment didnt work we would adopt and adopt we will, I thought that earlier it feels like we are meant to adopt.  I am really hoping that things go well and that we get approved and that we don't have to wait to long, I have heard that the waiting list isn't as long now, I have been thinking today if there is anything I should get to impress Social Worker for our appointment next Tuesday, but I suppose she will be more interested in us as we are not cosmetic things in the house.


Thanks

Crazybabe


----------



## askingangels

Hello

Just to let you know we werent picked for the little boy. We are a bit upset but I took it better than I thought I would. The SW told me the reasons the other couple were picked and I couldnt have changed any of them. (one was location). She said it was really close though which gives us hope for the future. SW is visiting on Tues to have a chat so going to quiz her about any others in the pipeline.

Thanks for all your support and messages.

Sx


----------



## Misty C

Askingangels

So sorry to hear your news, its horrible being up against another couple and you have handled it beautifully!  Good to read SW will be visiting so soon and get him or her working on locating your littlie.

Love to everyone. 

Misty C
xx


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies

Not much going on hear other than our details are with a couple of SWs after linking meetings.  I think we were given false timing with the first potential match as the linking meeting to us getting the CPR was less than 1 week, the linking meetings we are waiting to hear back from were from nearly 4 weeks ago.  Does anyone have any ideas on whether this is normal?  Our SW says it is and has chased the other SW for a response but still no news.

Also, I've asked for more info on a sibling group from CWW.  I've emailed my SW letting her know the details as well.  Have any of you done this and did you get the info or did they contatc your SW?

Hope everyone is OK, sorry for no personals - meant to be doing the housework before the weekend!

Love
OT x


----------



## superal

Sorry to read your news askingangels..............I hope your SW can answer a few questions for you and hopefully have more details about other possible matches, you never know do you?

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Boomy

Askingangels,  so sorry hun.      You have got a really great attitude.  And everything sounds really positive for the future.    

xx


----------



## everhopeful

Askingangels

 So sorry you've had that news. Our own result is still very raw with it only being last week so I can fully appreciate how you are feeling.

Just shows doesn;t it that social workers don;t know what they're doing!!

Really hope you get some positive news very soon

Ever x


----------



## Old Timer

AskingAngels and Ever

So sorry to read your news, I really think competitive matching is so unfair....our LA doesn't do this but I guess if we go out of county we will experience it.

Big (((((HUGS))))) to you both.
Love
OT x


----------



## Anabelle

Hiya all

I've been awol for sooooo long, been trying not to be so obsessed with FF now we're on a new journey, cos I still put myself through it by reading the latest preg announcments etc   and even though we have moved on and know we are 101% doing the right thing, I dont think the feelings will disappear completely.

Anyway, can I 'RE-join' you all?

AskingAngels & Ever......so sorry to hear your news   

OT, when chatting to a friend who adopted, she made contact with a few s\w's in CWW and her own s/w was contacted before she was.  I have been told by my own s/w too that this is what happens 

MJ - hiya hun, how u doing?  How's dh's cold?  Hope you're over the worst of yours  

Hiya to everyone else (apologies not a lot of personals) 

Hope everyone has a good weekend...........for those of you just starting out, hope it's a short journey, for those of us waiting, hope our news is just around the corner, and for those of you who have your littlies, enjoy them to the fullest and give them all a little hug from me.

A


----------



## Boggy

Hi Anabelle

Just to say i know how you feel about looking at the other boards on Fertility Friends.  I can be quite obsessed with them at times (actually, all the time   ) but I think it's out of noseyness and the fact that I like to understand things and having never been pregnant or been through treatment I've developed an unhealthy interest!  I'm totally committed to adoption, but still torment myself reading others peoples stories! DH would be very annoyed if he knew!  I don't think I will stop until I have a child of my own - i won't have time then!

Admin changed my membership in my profile to "waiting for my miracle" which was supposed to block me from entering the babydust area of the site, but it didn't work.   You could try it if you think it would help.

Bx


----------



## ritzi

askingangels - sorry to hear your news  

anablelle and boggy - me too with the FF thing   i always read most of the boards, birth announcements - even PG chit chat   not sure why either as i am never doing IVF again and am so excited about adoption - i used to think it was to keep up with my FF pals but they are now all with their LO's and i still read the pg boards....

at least now i know it's normal  

hope everyone else is okay 

ritz.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies

I too read the preg, birth and tx areas, i do this out of intrest.............i am far from "normal" however just wanted to say your not alone. At times i have my rose tinted glasses on however DH soon takes them off me! 

xxx


----------



## saphy75

Boggy said:


> Hi Anabelle
> 
> Just to say i know how you feel about looking at the other boards on Fertility Friends. I can be quite obsessed with them at times (actually, all the time  ) but I think it's out of noseyness and the fact that I like to understand things and having never been pregnant or been through treatment I've developed an unhealthy interest! I'm totally committed to adoption, but still torment myself reading others peoples stories! DH would be very annoyed if he knew! I don't think I will stop until I have a child of my own - i won't have time then!
> 
> Admin changed my membership in my profile to "waiting for my miracle" which was supposed to block me from entering the babydust area of the site, but it didn't work.  You could try it if you think it would help.
> 
> Bx


Tony has fixed this for you hun, let me know if it hasn't worked 

pam xx


----------



## Boggy

Thanks Pam, I'm now going through "cold turkey" but it's good for me!    

It had something to do with me being on the belly busters board and which created some kind of problem but it's sorted now.  thanks!  I'll try to be good now.   

bx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Boggy-   for the cold turkey! i just noticed your doggie picture- our doggie has the same coat! i love the hood on it! so cute!

xx


----------



## Old Timer

I still go onto the other boards, not so much on FF but on another site, mainly to see how friends are getting on and sometimes just to be nosey!  It can still be hard reading of pgs and births without getting a pang but I think thats down to still waiting, when we are matched I don't think it will bother me at all.

Love
Ot x


----------



## superal

OT - You hit the nail right on the head with your comment about being matched.  I do think once you've all been matched you'll look less on the other threads of this fab site as 

1) You'll have your hands full & no spare time! 
2) Hopefully you'll share your news with your new friends on here  
AND 3) We'll all be here to offer help and support and share your next stage of your journey with you. 

I do hope that the next coming months will bring you all the news you have been waiting for.



Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Boggy

M J said:


> Boggy-  for the cold turkey! i just noticed your doggie picture- our doggie has the same coat! i love the hood on it! so cute!
> 
> xx


I like the coat too - he's got lots of clothes, I bought him a dressing gown last week! DH doesn't let him outside wearing clothes. The sooner we're matched the better - I'm thinking PJs next. 

Bx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Boggy said:


> M J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boggy-  for the cold turkey! i just noticed your doggie picture- our doggie has the same coat! i love the hood on it! so cute!
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> I like the coat too - he's got lots of clothes, I bought him a dressing gown last week! DH doesn't let him outside wearing clothes. The sooner we're matched the better - I'm thinking PJs next.
> 
> Bx
Click to expand...

Tyler has been out in his coat once however he is a confused boyabout his sexuality anyway so i didnt wanna confuse him any more , Tyler has 2 christmas t-shirts however thats it!

Like you we need to get matched soon cos other wise this dog might be getting more clothes.

Have your seen these before- a friend told me about them! think its going a tad far  

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Pink-3-Wheel-Pet-Stroller-Carrier-bed-house-dog-cat_W0QQitemZ140204139567QQihZ004QQcategoryZ20745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

xxx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Boggy

mmm, now where did i put that credit card?  

Dougie the Dug is hiding now.  

I've changed my picture to one of his other fave outfits!

Bx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Boggy said:


> mmm, now where did i put that credit card?
> 
> Dougie the Dug is hiding now.
> 
> I've changed my picture to one of his other fave outfits!
> 
> Bx


  

is that a hat and scarf you doggie has on? he looks so cute!

xx


----------



## cleg

can you take a look ladies + gents

its for your lovely Mod MJ

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=128701.new#new

xxx


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

Asking Angels -Sorry to hear your news.  Glad you details are still in circulations.  Hope you hear something soon.

Annabelle - Welcome back.

Best wishes to everyone else.

Tracey x


----------



## Misty C

Hey guys

I'm not abnormal then for looking at all the other TX & bumps sights, phew!  I was really thinking I might have to join a special group as I am so drawn to certain threads, part of me knows I am keen to see how others are doing but maybe its not helping me in the end.  Will do better. 

I love the pet clothes and boggy your doggy looks so cute.  We have 2 cats (lost our beloved old cat late January although had 6 months of treasured additional time with him we didn't expect ).

Adoption update: before Christmas we were told about a littlie and its taken up until last week to get any info . There have been so many things to consider and this little one is never far from our thoughts.  I worry that if we continue, although we will try to be best parents that we'll mess things up in some way.  Not sure if the reservations I'm having are are just wobbles.  DH & I are still doing lots of talking, maybe I am just scared. 

Anyhoo, a friends birthday today and I'll be heading out for lunch today.  She is just as old as me and it'll be fun rubbing it in!

Love to everyone old and new. 

Misty C
xxxx


----------



## superal

Hi misty C

Its hard looking at forms and trying to analyse everything & asking your self questions that you sometime don't know the answer to.

If there are specific issues over this child that you have queries about could you ask for more information about it eg:- Medical condition.........speak to the medical officer, Development delay............speak to health visitor, read up on stuff??

I'm trying to help but I think at the end of the day it comes down to you & your DH to make the right decision.

Sending you a hug  
Love#
Andrea
xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Girls


How are you all,

Just to let you all know my DH and I have our 1st initial SW visit tomorrow with our LA, I rang them in January to ask if we could have someone visit us ASAP, it's the same SW who came to see us both in Sept 2005 before we started any treatment so she knows our background.  We are looking forward to tomorrow's visit and to start the ball rolling, we understand it's going to be a long journey but we have been through a worse journey with the treatments failing so I think we are strong enough to get through this, and we want this to work more than you'l ever know.

I will update you all tomorrow.

Love 

crazybabe


----------



## Misty C

*Crazybabe * - Good luck for today, will be thinking of you and looking forward to hearing how the meeting went.

Thanks again *Andrea*, we have really narrowed down our concerns. x

Love to everyone. 
Misty C
xxx


----------



## superal

Crazybabe - hope today went well for you, let us know how it all went when you can.

Misty C - I didn't feel as though i helped you much & thank you for your kind words, always ready to offer any help if I can and an ear to bend! 

Half term holidays.........................you'll all get to this at some point along the way.

Yesterday we had karaoke blasting out & the repeat button on constantly, it drove me mad! 
Today because the weather is nice, can you believe it the sun is out, hooray, I have put the guinea pigs out in their run on the front lawn and now I have the whole closes children in my front garden, there are only 5 including my DD but it sounds like more!!

Hope everyone is Ok & good to read positive threads for most of us at the moment, sending hugs to those who need them...........I'm feeling generous!!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi Ladies

Just noticed it CindyP's birthday tomorrow- any one speak/heard from her as she hasnt been on FF since 29/12/07 .........just a little worried!

Hi to everyone else

xxx


----------



## Tibbelt

Oh Phew!! I'm glad it's not just me then!!!   I can't help but go back to my old thread every so often to see how everyone's getting on, and yes I still lurk around the bumps! At the same time I am so so so so excited about adopting that I've been thinking I must be just a little  . I'm not sure who said it first but I'm sure it'll stop when we've got our littlie, I think the main cause if it is that we're still all waiting as we go through the process and so we go to the habits we're used to!

Anyway, enough of my waffle! I ought to introduce myself! I've been reading this thread for a good while so I do feel like I know a few of you but I haven't posted until now (mainly cos I didn't want to get as obsessed with posting as I used to be when we were going through treatment - potted history below!) but thought it was about time I said  

DH & I were accepted for the adoption process last year on 1st August   and we went on our prep course in November. We started homestudy on 7th Jan and we have a lovely, lovely social worker (I know we're very lucky there!) and panel date has been provisionally set for 1st July (although it could well move as we've been told it's going to be a tight squeeze to get all the paperwork done by then!). So far so good (occasionally I find the waiting hard (we've got a month without any visits at the moment as our sw is away, got lots of homework though!) and I worry about how long it'll take, if we'll get approved and what our child will be like, what kind of challenges we'll face and all the usual worries I'm sure!) but for the most part we're really enjoying the process! 

For those of you already matched - I hope you're enjoying every minute of being a family!
For those of you approved and waiting for that magic call (Asking Angels - not sure if you remember me from the old board? I'm sorry this one didn't work out but hope it's not long before your turn comes! I'm a real believer in fate and I'm sure your littlie will find you soon!   ) - sending you all     for a match soon!

And to all of you on the journey, I hope it's a smooth one and that the end of the rainbow isn't far away - and... can I tag along please?

Please forgive me for the lack of personals and, in advance, please forgive me if I don't post too often (work is bit hectic and I don't always manage to log in at home) but I will do my best to get to know you all and keep in touch!
Lots of love &   to all
Sarah
xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Is this now just a general chat thread for people who have adopted or are in the process of adoption? If so, can I join you? Just starting out and not sure who to begin chatting to.

Kay xxx


----------



## superal

MJ  I haven't heard from Cindy for a while, I knew they all had a bout of illness and she was having problems with her PC BUT I think it would be nice if we started a thread for her birthday.....what do you think??

Tibbelt - WELCOME 

Spaykay - you can post anything you like on this thread & usually if you want to post some exciting news, like potential match or the fact you've completed HS or what ever then start a new thread.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

superal said:


> MJ I haven't heard from Cindy for a while, I knew they all had a bout of illness and she was having problems with her PC BUT I think it would be nice if we started a thread for her birthday.....what do you think??


All done- http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=128975.new#new

x


----------



## superal

MJ - YOUR A STAR!! 
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

Tibbelt and Spaykay - Welcome on board.  Hope your journey is a short one.  

Misty C - Just go with your heart about littlie.  You can only do your best with parenting.  We have had our little one for just over a year and I still muck up on a fairly regular basis but the good times far outweight the other times and you stop worrying about it after a while.  Hope you enjoyed lunch with your friend.

Tracey x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

superal said:


> MJ - YOUR A STAR!!
> Love
> Andrea
> xx


I want to eat the cake though! 

x


----------



## Spaykay

Thanks for the welcome Tracey and Andrea!  

kay xxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi 

I did see cindy before Christmas when we had a meet up to see father christmas, but not heard from her recently. will give her a txt to let her know you are all missing her.

PBMx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi superal

SW visit was a bit of a let down, to cut a long story short because I work for the same LA they cannot assess us, and basically told us to contact other LA or St Savids Childrens Society or Barnardo's etc, she was a very abrup lady, even had a go at me for contacting her several times, she said I came across as impatient, can't do anything right by the sounds of things with her, I rang St Davids anyway and the lady there (SW) was very helpful indeed she will send out the info pack in tomorrows post and go from there their prep course next is in May, the one starts tomorrow but obviously we cannot do that yet,Have you heard if St Savids or Barnardo's are good.

Thanks


crazybabe


----------



## ritzi

cb

sorry your metting today was tricky   at least now you know you'll need a VA.....

i did my prep with St davids and the SW was lovely - being approved through barnardos who are also lovely but seem to be dragging their feet just at the minutes  

get packs for both and see which one takes your fancy  

ritz.


----------



## superal

hi CB

Sorry your meeting with the SW was a big disappointment, I hope you have mores success with these 2 news ones you may try.

It would be good for you & Ritz to be able to exchange comments and feelings about which SS you go with.

Don't give up at the first hurdle & continue to pursue your dreams, it will happen.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Misty C

Aww Crazybabe SW sounds like a right donkey!  Don't be put off at all, your gonna be a great mum.  

Tracey - thank you, my friend was mortified as I told everyone she was 42!  

A big hello to newbies Sarah & Kay.

Love to everyone.

Love 
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Tibbelt

Hello all!

Thank you for the lovely welcome! Feels good to be part of a gang again! 

Crazybabe - so sorry your first meeting felt like such a waste of time (does sound like she was a bit of a muppet!). Don't be put off, it took DH & I ages to find a LA who was accepting white parents and who we liked and I have to say the one we've found is just brill! They openly admit they need us as much as we need them which is nice 

hope everyone else is having a good day (sorry - at work so v. quick post!)
lol & x's
Sarah
xxx


----------



## askingangels

Hello everyone

Tibbelt - I remember you. welcome on board.

Welcome Spaykay.

Well we had an OK visit from SW last night. Asked how we were and I said actually I think we both took it really well because at the end of the day we want what is best for the children even if it that means we arent chosen.

She is having a meeting today to find out of children coming through the system. If there is not many she is going to see about getting us on the national register. Am I right in thinking that your details can be put on 3 months from approval. (I think I read it somewhere). We have been approved for 3 months and 1 week not that Im counting. I think I might ring her tomorrow and tell her to put us on anyway. It must give us more chances of a match.

Anyway gotta go. Catch you all soon.

Love & Hugs

Sx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Tibbelt

Thank you for your message it meant a lot to me, yes SW did seem a bit of a  , we have contacted one VA (B) a fortnight ago and received infor pack, but I am not sure if they only deal with Special needs children e.g (Disabled) or not if this is not the case then we will investigate further, we only want to adopt 1 child as it would to much strain on financially if we adopted more, we would lie a child aged 0-3 but the other VA (SD) put us down for 0-5 as they both said that you very rarely get babies come up for adoption.

Superal - Thanks for your message to, they all mean a lot to me, we just have to make a decision now who to go with one of the above VA's or other, which would you recommend.

Ritzi - Thanks for your message too, I have had so much support from you all already and it is very much appreciate, who would you personally recommed to go with ? are they both just as quick with things, SD SW spoke to me yesterday and she said that the next Prep course is in May, we missed the one that started today, obviously.  Do you know if the deal with other children apart from Special need children.

Thanks to you all, hope your all ok and things are going well for you too.

Post me anytime any of you need a chat I will support you the same way as you have supported me, it's lovely to speak to people going through the same thing.

Love

crazybabe


----------



## magenta

Just popping on to say 'hello'.  I haven't posted on here in quite a long time...although I do try to make the chat nights and post on topics i feel I can help with.

Felt i shoudl de-lurk and say 'welcome' to our new members.  It is lovely to see our 'family' growing and more prospective adopters and new-parents on here.

As ever, no news here really. Motherhood is wonderful - if sometimes a bit of a struggle.  We are currently potty training and, for those yet to go through this 'joy',  trust me when I say that 'you can never buy too many pants'!  Oh...and I personally think Gina Ford lies when she says you can do it in a week...we are on week 3 and still getting accidents.

Otherwise our 'Bubbles' is doing great and beginning to meet milestones that we didn't expect her to meet yet...a real bonus when I think back to the Form E that painted such a bleak picture for her future development.  Just awaiting a date for another Griffiths test to see if she will get a SEN for nursery school or if she will score highly enough to not require support at this stage.

Better go, that is my oven-timer beeping to tell me to get off the computer!

Magenta xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi all,

Got a txt from Cindy, she hopes to be back on line by friday.

PBMx


----------



## naoise

Hi everybody

I'm a bit like Magenta at the minute having a peep at everybody's posts now and again, three girls really take all my time and effort at the minute. We are having hard times and some good times at the minute but we are happy, I want to say   to all the new people and whatever stage you are at I wish you all the best and whatever stage you are at I hope you aren't disheartened to much with the system and sws. 
My little girls had contact today and found out that they are getting a new brother in June, I went to check on N a minute ago and she said you are having a baby very excited she got mixed up when bm told her mummy was pg she thought it was me . It did make me smile but on the other hand I hope that  she copes OK with it all. All part of the process I suppose.

Magenta I am glad to hear that Bubbles is meeting all her milestones I am sure it is to do with wonderful job you are doing with her.

Crazybabe all the best going through the info packs.

MistyC I know what you mean about the wobbles I still have them and think am I doing this right or that right but really you drive yourself crazy if you tried to be perfect all the time and a few hiccups along the way are bound to happen.

Askingangels I hope you hear something soon I am not sure about the national register but I am sure someone here will know.

Hi to everybody and am going to make a real effort now to keep onboard.

Love K


----------



## keemjay

goodness its so busy on this board these days..i get time to read but run out of time before i can reply 
welcome to all the newbies  nice to have you aboard

i confess - i too read the other boards tho not the preg chit chat..but i do like to keep an eye on old buddies and keep up with whats what 

whoever posted that doggy pushchair thing.. i saw that at a trade show i went to with a friend..we stumbled in the pet area for a laugh..(and left quickly as it was a bit surreal ) i wandered past this pushchair and said to my friend 'ugh look at that who would want to put their baby in that hideous colour pushchair' and carried on walking, then it hit me what it was and i reversed..and stared with mouth drooping..couldnt believe that it could be really for a pet, what on earth is the world coming to  i think it was at that point we decided to leave 

all going well this end..we have sent the papers in for court..hoping the final hearing will be by the end of April. Tomorrow we have baby bros sw coming over to suss us out  they are talking about moving very quickly but we'll see about that..much as we'd like him as young as poss..(he's 5 months currently) we have to think of littlie..she's only been here 4 months and though settled well we would like a little more time with just her..we know baby bro is being well looked after at the same FC as littlie so we've no worries about him..the FM bought him over to visit a couple of weeks ago and littlie loved him..we have another visit lined up for a couple of weeks time..and will probably try and see him every 2/3 weeks. its hard trying not to get too involved with him..i'm very cautious after last time...dont want to get too excited till i know things are really going ahead (he's not freed yet, and obviously we need a mini re-assessment, then panel etc so we've a way to go..)...but he is rather cute 
littlie is coming on in leaps and bounds..chatting non-stop and into everything..she's just learned to get onto the chairs, so i find her sitting at the table reaching for things she shouldnt  she's just a gorgeous scrummy happy little angel and we are soooo enchanted and in love with her...i could gobble her up!

love to all
happy valentimes day!

kj x


----------



## Spaykay

Crazybabe -  

Magenta - good luck with the potty training! I watched the surprise on my friends DS's face as he saw wee come out of his willy for the first time (felt all warm on his feet I'm sure!  )

Kay xxx


----------



## Boomy

KJ, your post about your DD bought a big smile to my face.  She sounds like a little angel and you sound so happy and contented.  I'm so pleased for you.     

Boomy xx


----------



## Spaykay

Boomy - just looked at your ticker, you're at about the same stage as me! Good luck!

Kay xxx


----------



## Boomy

Thanks Kay... right back at you.    

I remember reading your 2ww diary when I first signed up to FF.

 

Boomy xx


----------



## Spaykay

Boomy - I've now done many 2ww but with the same success rate as that one! Looking forward now to my 2 yw (2 year wait!)...at least I know the end result though! YAY!

Kay xxx


----------



## HHH

Hi all 
just want to tell you what's happening to us. After waiting since the first of december we are finally going to see the medical advisor tomorrow about BBB - beautiful baby boy - it's crunch time and we are soooooooo nervous.
Please let all news be something we can handle. BBB has just had last medical on 14th Feb so discussing up to date info and medical man should be able to answer our questions about birth family's medical history.......

Likelihood of sleep tonight?! Poor....been waking up at 5.30 am for the past couple of days already.

KJ - fantastic to read your post about DD and her little brother.....exciting times

HHH


----------



## Spaykay

HHH -   thinking of you!  

Kay xxx


----------



## Misty C

HHH - hope all goes well sending you the biggest FF  .x


Keemjay - wow, I'm well out of the loop, great news - you sound so happy and so cool, calm and collected- you'll need to give me lessons! x

Naoise - thanks for your supportive words - I don't know why I think everything should be just perfect, maybe had too many years of 'planning' and I will need to join the real world.  You and your girls must feel some pressure around contact dates, I hope it wasn't too bad for everyone - N's story did make me smile!

Magenta - best of luck with the potty training  . 

Well, after much deliberation DH and I appear to be becoming parents    .  The littlie who we found it difficult to get information on has a new SW and everything just seems to be falling into place.  It will take a few months with paperwork & meetings and we meet his SW for the first time next week.  Still a little stunned, but very happy.

Lots of love to everyone. 

Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Misty

That is great news.

PBMx


----------



## cindyp

Hello everyone.  Been missing you all but have had major PC/telephone line problems.  Unfortunately we moved premises at work so didn't have internet access there either.

It will be impossible to catch up with everyone but I would just like to say Good luck to:-

Newbies starting out
Those going to approval panel
Those going to matching panel
Those about to start intros
Us parents who are occasionally pulling our hair out because you're trying to get out of the house in a hurry and your child picks that moment to fill their nappy   

Seriously, this month marks us having had DS for 3 years and DD for 1 year (I had both my children around my birthday  ).  We've had ups and downs, I love them, they drive me mad but I wouldn't change a thing. 

It's great being a Mum.

love to all
Cindy


----------



## Spaykay

Misty - how exciting, congratulations!  

Kay xxx


----------



## daisyboo

Misty,
Congratulations, so excited for you


----------



## saphy75

Misty congratulations hun

HHH good luck tomorrow  

helllo to everyone else, sorry quick post as i'm i the middle of cooking dinner

pam xx


----------



## HHH

Misty - congrats and happy planning.

Well meeting with Medical advisor was better than ever expected....so we have said a huge YES......and are going to panel on Friday at 10 am to be linked with our BBB.....can't quite believe it. 

So now I can get on and really finish off getting his room and our house ready! 

If all goes well we should meet him for the first time on the 26th.......somebody pinch me!
HHH


----------



## saphy75

congratulations hun, roll on the 26th  

pam xx


----------



## Misty C

Thanks for the congrats everyone, I'm so excited I could burst!  

HHH - yippeeeee & wow your going to meet BBB so soon!

Cindy P - good to see you back on line, can't wait to catch up with the DS/DD hair pulling out stories!

Love to everyone, 
Misty C
xxx


----------



## superal

Misty - lovely to read your posts...keep us informed 

HHH - Congratulations

Cindy - glad to see you posting again!

Milktray - hope you are feeling more positive about things.

Ever - any news to share with us yet

Hello to everyone else.

Well tonight I am going out celebrating...................WHY?.......................today I qualified from colleague, I have gained my Diploma in Pre School Practice with an..................A!!! I am so chuffed & even though DH is not home to know he's taking me out tonight, that's what I have planned.

It has been hard work at times and I am so glad that at 39.........fast approaching 40 when I started the course that I proved to myself I can do this and boy it feels good, I feel a song coming on!!

Hope everyone is well & I hope my good luck brushes off on a few people who could do with it at this moment in time!! 

love
Andrea
xx


----------



## jilldill

Hi Everyone,

Andrea many congratulations!!!! Can I do a few show tunes for you!!!
HHH, great news congratulations
Cindy, thanks for the good wishes lovely to hear from you and yes Sunshine continues to charm all around her!
Misty, keep us up to date when you can

A big hello and welcome to all our new friends on here, good luck with your journies!!!!!
Hello to everyone else
Love JD x


----------



## fiona1

Andrea,

Well done you. Enjoy your night out.

I feel really rotton today, which isn't possible with 2 kids.

Roll on 6.30pm when I can get them both to bed.

F


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all  

Fiona - so sorry you're feeling under the weather, take it eady hun, and you are right, the kids bedtime seems all that more appealing when you need peace and quiet! Hope you are soon feeling better  

Andrea - Well done you!!! Massive congrats on getting an "A"  . A celebration is definately in order!!   I will raise my cup of tea to you tonight, afraid it can't be the half shandy that I'd normally splash out on! Early night for me.... Possibly a momentus day ahead tomorrow... I will report any news that's worth reporting!  

HHH - Massive congrats to you!!!!   Bet you can't wait til next Tuesday can you??!  

Misty -   Big congrats to you too!!! We're building quite a busy little team of babies up again on this board!!  

Hiya to everyone else. Sorry not many personals today... very rare day off work and I've really treated myself today.... to a sit down with a cuppa tea and a lemon tart to watch Loose Women!!  I know you must be thinking, that's a treat?? Well, yes for me it is today, that was inbetween all the household bit and bobs, including ironing ! I know, I keep pinching myself!!!  

Got to run, bye for now!!

Love, me x


----------



## superal

Ever

Have my fingers crossed for some excellent news for you tomorrow!!   
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Misty C

Andrea - A *huge * congratulations on your diploma and with an A pass, what a girl, enjoy celebrating! x

Ever - oh so intrigued and can't wait until tomorrow. 
Lots of         your way. x

Love
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Laine

Hi everyone,

Like Kj, K & Magenta, I too read your news almost every day but just don't get the time to post  

Firstly, welcome to all the newbies, good luck with your journey's  

Andrea - well done you    Gaining an A is excellent!

Ever - hope tomorrow brings you good news. Glad you enjoyed your day off.

Misty - fab news and tons of congrats to you both    Look forward to hearing your updates.

HHH - Congrats!  Hope panel goes ok on Friday, not long until you meet your BBB  

Milktray, OT, Kimmy, MJ, Friendlyperson, Jan, Asking angels & anyone I've missed who is waiting for a match - Stay   it will happen.

Hello to everyone else.

Will be posing my news on the Adptive parents chat thread  

Laine x


----------



## jilldill

Good luck for tomorrow Ever, hope there is some good news to tell!!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## saphy75

Andrea, congratulations and very well done enjoy a well deserved celebration hun 

Ever good luck tomorrow   i hope you get the news you are wanting

pam xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi All

  

Andrea - well done you  An A star student. You deserve it.

Ever - Looking forwad to reading your news today. Sooooooooooo excited.   

HHH - Roll on Friday, I am sure panel will be fine and then meeting BBB very soon. Can't wait to read into posts 

Laine - off to read your news on the other thread.


PBMx


----------



## everhopeful

Sorry girls, no news from me until end of the week I'm afraid.

I will say though, that today went very well and we are very hopeful (or should that be everhopeful?!!) for a positive outcome.

I will share my news as and when it comes to us!!
Please keep everything crossed in the meantime though for us

(we are very excited!!!!   Sssssh! Mum's the word!!!! )


x


----------



## fiona1

Ever - I have everything crossed for you.

Supreal - How's the head this morning (afternoon) after your night out celebrating?

I was in bed by 6.30pm last night, both kids asleep   I can't remember the last time I felt so ill. Over the worst of it, but feeding baby food with a dicky stomach is   I must add, I am not complaining tho, I wouldn't have it any other way.

Hi to everyone else.

F


----------



## superal

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your good wishes....the head is OK, I only had one glass of wine honest!!  I had to work this afternoon and seeing as I love my job so much I didn't want to have a bad head!! 

Fiona - lovely to read your stories.  Hope your feeling a bit better soon.  Have you made your mid up as to what your going to do over face to face contacts

Ever - Have everything crossed for you & it's not that long until the end of the week!!   

Hi to everyone else.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Spaykay

Laine -    from a newbie to this thread.

Andrea - CONGRATULATIONS! I want to start a nursery over here in Spain, fancy coming over?  

I have my meeting day after tomorrow, was really excited but spoke to friend sho's said they're really horrid at the meeting and go on about you realising that it isn't your natural child and you're taking it away from it's natural country etc. etc.   I'm nervous now! Nothing will put me off though! 

Kay xxx


----------



## fiona1

Spaykay - Best of luck for tomorrow, stick to your guns you know what is best for you and your family.

We have agreed to face to face contact we have a few minor concerns which I can't go into on these boards, but I am sure you all will know.

Both kids in bed early again, I told the 6 year old it was late, I will be stuffed once he learns to tell the time  

Hope you are all ok.

F


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Oh Ever,

I am in suspense 


Roll on Friday   .

PBMxx


----------



## cindyp

Andrea, congratulations on a spectacular pass, you are obviously more sensible than me on the   front.  Had you read my story in my reply to your thread for my birthday  

Misty, so pleased to read your good news

HHH, great news, roll on Friday.

Ever, sounds exciting, I've got my fingers crossed.

Better go sounds like DD has woken up   

love
Cindy


----------



## HHH

Well done superal on your diploma, glad you enjoyed your celebrations.

Ever - how intriguing and obviously exciting.

So panel for us tomorrow!!    so very very excited.

Today my mom and dad are coming over to help with housey things....picking up the last of the nursery furniture and then i can get BBBs room done. HAd a HUMONGOUS shop on tuesday, bottles, formula, face cloths, bibs etc etc and allowed myself to buy big Whizz around garage ( which DH and I have had great fun playing with!) CAr seat coming today.......and cot mattress on order...OMG it's all happening.

Thanks for all your kind words..fingers crossed for panel
HHH


----------



## fiona1

HHH - Sounds like you had a fantastic day. I remember when we brought our pram in Mothercare getting some very strange looks at my lack of bump  

Hope panel goes well. I always find it nerve wracking, We are doing a slightly different thing (concurrency) and have our 3rd panel in 3 weeks  

DS is off with Aunty for the night today. She is taking him to the zoo and he is having a sleep over, sweets for tea and no teeth brushing  

I have contact later and as it is half term it is handy not to have to sort child care.

Hope you are all ok.

Fiona


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

HHH,

Shopping is soooooooooooooo much fun isn't it. Hope room sorting goes well today.

Good Luck for panel tomorrow, hope you've got the bubbles on ice.

PBMx


----------



## Tibbelt

Hello all!

Nothing much to report here - just ploughing through our homework (why do I feel like I've given the same information in a dozen different ways!     ) and waiting for our SW to come back from her hols. But the good news is that before she went away she provisionally booked us into panel for the 1st July (might move if we can't get the paperwork ready in time but fingers crossed!) - sorry if I've posted that before... couldn't remember! 

CindyP - sounds like you had a great birthday! Glad you had a wonderful time  

Ever - oh sounds like it's a very exciting week for you! Am send you tons and tons of    

HHH - oh the shopping sounds wonderful! I can't wait for the day I can do the same (fingers crossed... sorry a bit supersticious about counting my chickens etc!)! Enjoy every minute and best of luck for tomorrow!    

Andrea - WOW! What a gold star pupil! Well done you!  

Spaykay - good luck for tomorrow!  And oyu're right stick to your guns! I'm sure they tell us the worst case scenarios just to make sure we're 110% dedicated to the process! But stick to your guns - I read so many wonderful and positive stories on here that I know the dark picture SS often paint isn't true! I think they live the the old adage of 'prepare for the worst and hope for the best' (and they're probably right to do so but it can get a little wearing at times!     ) Let us know how you get on!

Fiona - you made me laugh about your littliest telling the time!  I'm sure mum's all over the world have the same thoughts!   Well done on deciding about contact - not an eay subject i know but you're right that you can always change your mind if you think it isn't helping your child - that's what I keep reminding myself anyway!  

Misty - congratulations - wonderful news! 

Laine - thank you for your welcome! And congratulations on your lovely news! Your little one sounds like a bundle of fun!  

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all ok and having a good Thursday!
lots of love &  
Sarah
xxx


----------



## HHH

Well there it was.................we were approved as BBB's parents at panel today!! Hurraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

CAn't quite believe our luck (also can't quite believe how exhausted DH and I were, we have spent most of the afternoon  sleeping and can only gear up for a chineese takeaway and an early night tonight!! The shape of things to come?!)

SOoooo excited to meet our boy next week, and if things go well bring him home on March 7th!! 

Have a great weekend all
HHH & BBB


----------



## HHH

Can someone remind me how to change my signature?! am dying to put our new news on there!!

Thanks HHH


----------



## Misty C

Congratulations HHH - can't wait to hear how your meeting with your son goes! To change the signature you go into *Profiles * above and then its *Forum Profile Information * and just look down the list to the *signature * bit. Hope that's right!

Love
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## everhopeful

HHH

Congrats and well done!!!! You relax while you still can!!!!  

Good luck for your intros next week. Don't forget your camera and camcorder if you have one. Enjoy your special time

xx


----------



## TraceyH

HHH 

Congratulations.  Looking forward to hearing your updates.

Best wishes to everyone else.  I am still no good at personals after all this time but do keep up-to-date with everyone's news.

Tracey x


----------



## Boomy

Congratulations HHH.  I'm so happy for you.  You must be absolutely over the moon.      

Love Boomy xx


----------



## Spaykay

Oh HHH, that's wonderful news!!! CONGRATLATIONS! SO PLEASED FOR YOU! x

Our meeting was fine today, we now have all the paper work to fill in. Whole process should take 3 years! I'm so excited! Looks like either Ethiopia or Polonia will be our counties.

Kay xx


----------



## jan welshy

HHH
Oh and DH

CONGRATULATIONS

Have a wonderful time together
Love
WelshyX


----------



## bluebells

Fantastic news HHH. Congratulations
Bet you and DH can't stop smiling 
Looking forward to hearing about the intros with BBB

Lots of love Bluebells xxx


----------



## Old Timer

Congratulations HHH

Can't wait to hear how intros go.
Love
OT x


----------



## HHH

Thanks all for your messages...

Can't wait for intors to start.....lots of little jobs to do until then around house....even got 1 day left at work ( can't say i am planning on being too productive!)

Will up date with our experiences of intros!

Misty C - thanks for info - you were right. now changed signature

HHH


----------



## Laine

HHH & dh,

Congratulations!  Can't wait to hear your updates ....enjoy!!

     

Laine xx


----------



## keemjay

great news HHH...this bit is such fun..sounds like you've had a great time spending  enjoy all the planning and intros and it'll fly by to homecoming day 

andrea..FAB news on your acheivement 

fiona - hope you are feeling better 

spaykay - glad your meeting went well and you're on your way 

its been a good week here..we've heard that everyone is completely happy for our proposed timescales for littlies baby bro..i was worried they would say it was too long to hold up his placement for...so all being well we can have weekly contact once we've been to matching panel early April, perhaps increasing to 2x week, he can visit here and we can start to take over his care a little..and then have a very intensive 3 day intros beg June before bringing him home  so we've already started our homestudy again.. to update all our forms..hoping to get it all done in 2 more sessions..depends how much we can get covered with littlie there..i might get my mum to take her out next time as its a bit hard to concentrate!
so it all feels quite exciting tho obviously we're cautious having been there /read the book last year and having it all go so very horribly wrong..this time, the 'other person' is out of the picture so it SHOULD all be plain sailing..however i wont be getting properly excited or doing any planning till i have that ratification letter in my hand!! also i'm anxious about adding to our family so soon and i know its going to be really tough but we will cope and most importantly we think littlie will cope too as currently she loves her baby bro, well all babies, but she is very aware of his existence and looks forward to seeing him and FM
we also have littlies birthday coming up very soon so busy planning for that  
love to all

kj x


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies

Sorry for lack of posting and personals lately, am feeling quite down at the moment and have nothing to report other than we are still waiting for feedback from various sws.  

Just wanted to reply to kj really - your plan sounds a good sensible one and shows you are thinking of whats best for the children rather than rushing to get baby bro home.  I really hope all goes smoothly for you this time, someone at SS needs shooting if it doesn't!!  Enjoy littlies birthday and getting to know baby bro.

Love
OT x


----------



## keemjay

sorry you are feeling down OT..the waiting is really really tough..you think..'maybe it'll be this week?'..and then the next thought is 'what if it isnt till 6 months time?' the uncertainty is a killer!perhaps distance yourself from it a bit..perhaps stay away from the boards (not trying to get rid of you!) and just throw yourself into something totally different and new to distract you..belly dancing? volunteering? i dont know just ANYTHING to stop you thinking!

kj x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Everyone

How are you all this evening, hope your all having a lovly weekend, I haven't really done much, went to the shops for an hour this morning then went to visit my parents for a few hours.

Thought I may tell you all we have our 01st SW visit march 06th from a SW at St.D V/A, we are looking forward to it, have anyone of you gone through St.D V/A, the SW I spoke to on the phone sounded very nice, just hope she is as nice face to face.

How are all your journeys - hope everything going ok.

Love to all

Speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## Spaykay

OT -  

kj - hope littlie has a great birthday and excited for you and baby bro.

I'll try and catch up on everyone elses news but still getting used to all the letters SW etc. as it will be v. different for me being in Spain and adopting from abroad.

Kay xxx


----------



## Boggy

Just thought I'd say Hi as i haven't posted on this thread for ages.

We're still patiently (not!) waiting for that magic phonecall.  We've been told we are being considered for at least one child at the moment, but we won't know anything else until we're officially linked.  Still undecided whether or not I'd prefer to know about the child before linking, even gender or age, but it's out of our hands anyway.  Been working on our family book tonight which I have been putting off for months so must be feeling fairly positive!  

Congrats to all those with good news,   and to those still waiting - we'll get there eventually!


----------



## superal

HHH - Belated congratulations, enjoy the intros!  


KJ - Fantastic news about little baby bro! , Enjoy your DD birthday. 

OT - Sorry your having a hard time waiting, it's not easy.  We waited 13 months for our placement when we did concurrency and she ended up going back to her BPs, so our lives felt as though they had been put on hold for 3 years!  You do know that at the end of the day you will get your family & I promise you that this horrible time of waiting will be forgotten & you'll be to busy with your family to think back! 

Crazybabe - Not sure if ritzi can give you some advice on the question you asked??

Kay - I know your in Spain & 3 years seems such a long time but you also know it will be sooooo worth it!!  

Boggy - Oh it must be so difficult, knowing you are being considered for a child but you don't know anything about them.  Although I have to say we did not know about our 2 children until we'd been matched & I'm glad we didn't know, especially about DD as there were 3 other couples been considered, which they also did not know about so it wasn't a competitive match, more of a case they went to matching panel & we were 1 of 4 couples who would be a suitable match for our DD & we were very lucky to have been chosen. 

Ever - Not long now until you can tell all your family! 

Jan - Good to see you posting, I know like the others you are finding the waiting bit hard BUT it's good to talk & to know your all right! 

Cindy - I did read your post about your birthday celebrations & the hangover the following day with 2 children getting you up so early as well!!  Had to have a little giggle about that as I've learnt from past experience! 

Hope everyone is OK, we are having a really lazy day today.  DS has gone out to do his paper round & myself and DD are still in our PJ's!  Have a nice day everyone.

Today SWs are not at work so you won't get that call today BUT tomorrow is another day I hope you get that all important phone call.    

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## jilldill

Hi Girls,
HHH, I know you will enjoy every second of intros I still get a tingle of excitment when I think of that time!
KJ, delighted to hear about your little baby boy
OT, Friendlyperson, Jan, Boggy and everyone else waiting it's so hard. I know at this stage to say the wait fades to nothing after you have been placed doesn't help at all. We are all rooting for you and hope you will all be writing your good news soon
Love JD x


----------



## Tibbelt

HHH - sorry for not posting sooner (been stuck at work! urgh!) but I just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS!!!! on your wonderful news!       I am thrilled for you and DH! Enjoy your last bit of time as just the 2 of you and enjoy every minute of intros!! How exciting!!! 

Sorry for the lack of personals to everyone else, got to dash to the in-laws but hope oyu're all ok and having a good weekend!

Lots of love &  
Sarah
xxx


----------



## jilldill

Hi Nicky,
I am so sorry to hear how down your feeling and I am not surprised. Ours was a nine year journey so I know only too well the strain your under! We are all hear to help and support each other at what ever stage so please don't ever feel you can't come on here and just get things off your chest just writing it down can sometimes help in a small way. My only advice would be to go to the information meeting you never know what you may hear or what personnal contacts you might meet! Go with an open mind and see what happens.
Please keep writing though someone else may be able to add something else.
Best wishes JD x


----------



## Misty C

Hi Nicky

Hang on in there, DH & I are in Scotland also - Clydebank to be exact.  Aberdeen approached us to adopt a sibling group of 2, I remember we declined any further information as the little ones were outside the age group we have been approved for (2 - 5 years).

Attend the info meeting and see what comes of it.  Talking to others in attendance may help you to decide what other positive things you can do right now to help your quest to become a family.  I don't see any harm in emailing agencies and asking questions but don't forget to keep in touch with your local LA.

Best of luck, don't think I have been any help really, just don't want you to think you are on your own in this. 

Love
Misty c
xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Nicky -   sorry I can't offer more than an ear and a hug.  

Kay xxx


----------



## Mummyof2

Nicky - here is the link I think you are looking for with all the adoption agencies nationwide. http://www.baaf.org.uk/agency_db/noflash_textonly/frameset_noflash.htm

HHH - congratulations to you.

OH - hugs to you.

Superal - belated congratulations on passing your exams so well.

Hi to every one else.

/links


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi All

HHH congratulations on your panel for BBB  last week. Looking foward to reading all about your intos.

OT, just sending you a hug and some +ive vibes that you get the calland info you need soon. 

No news hear alls well with pinky and pooh bear, just waiting for SS to finish lifestory book etc so we can put in application for court. Hope it is not to long as my parents have booked us a holiday for june and wewill need to get pinky a passport. 

PBMxx


----------



## Spaykay

Nicky - Don't know if prep course id similar to the one here in Spain...but they spoke very openly and honestly about adoption and made people very aware of why yyou should adopt etc.etc. so really makes you think about whether adoption is the right choice for each person. I felt that the course said to me that I definatelty want to adopt, so I hope your course helps you decide.  

Kay xxx


----------



## daisyboo

Hi everyone,
I'm starting to get a little nervouse now prep course starts Mon  then the following monday we off to GP to fill out the medical side of things, so it seems the ball is very steadly starting to roll and quickly,which i'm excited and nervous we were told that when they recieve intrest from prospective adopters it should take no longer than 8 mts to be approved (does that happen though) also while Home study and forms are being filled in can our SW start looking for possible matches? be intrested to find out your stories
Love to all
Daisy x


----------



## Spaykay

Hey there Daisy - seems a few of us are at about the same stage (perhaps I'll start us a thread so we can share feelings etc?). I'm just getting all my paper work together too. Found a doc who'll do our medical certificate and just waiting for some papers to come through the post, nail biting stuff. Can't help with time etc as I'm living in Spain and adopting from abroad so I know it will take about 3 years!  

Kay xxx


----------



## daisyboo

Hi Kay,
That's a good idea about the thread,we got all of a fluster when the inttial form came through the door  so i hope we don't get much more of those, like being at school again.
3 years how come? my in laws are in marbella at the moment (i'm not jelous)  really 
Love Daisy x


----------



## Spaykay

New thread done! 3 years coz I dunno really! Urm...huge waiting lists I guess! As no kids to adopt in Spain everyone goes abroad!

Kay xxx


----------



## HHH

HI all

Well intros havent happened for us yet.    

Despite assurances from SWs the panel's decision has not been ratified early.....which we found out 2hrs before we were due to meet BBB...due to some bl***y people not getting their paper work done in time! Gobsmacked?! we were. We have been working with these dates for months - not dictated by us but by the SWs....So now we have to wait a week................

We have finally scraped ourselves off the ceiling and come to terms with it. Amazing what a sudden booking into a luxury hotel and spa can do for the blood pressure and big picture outlook!

At least we know our boy is there.......i will be able to hug him...soon. I am likening it to being pregnant and over your due date!! But i have the added advantage of being fully mobile and  being able to Drink!! 

HOpe evryone else out there is also able to stay sane

HHH


----------



## crazybabe

Hi HHH

Sorry things have got delayed chick, glad you have found something to keep your minds stress free though at hotel/spa, good luck with everything.

Take care

crazybabe


----------



## Tibbelt

HHH  - so sorry things have been delayed - what a     !!!

Hang on in there, your BBB will be in your arms before you know it!   And make the most of the spa (I'm sure in a few weeks you'll be wishing you were back there, just for a few minutes at least!   )
(oh - hope that doesn't sounds bad   - just mean that you'll be rushed off your feet being a Mum and every Mum I know would love a spa break!)

hello to everyone else, hope you're all ok!
Lots of love &  
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## keemjay

ugh HHH what a pain   to the rubbish sw's..bet you were all raring to go eh..what a let down for you 
spa sounds a fab idea.. the very best thing to do..ENJOY!!!

kj x


----------



## cindyp

HHH, how unbelievable, I'd be scraping that person off the ceiling   

Hope you can get some enjoyment from your hotel/spa.  As you said it is just like being pg and overdue (apart from being able to drink  ) and you know you are going to meet him.

love
Cindy


----------



## Old Timer

HHH
So sorry to read things have been delayed but at least you know your son is out there and will soon be in your arms and home.  Enjoy the spa and hotel and drink!
Love
OT x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

HHH,

Hope you deliver soon   . Enjoy the spa and the drinking. Your BBB will be hear soon.

PBMx


----------



## wynnster

HHH

Sorry to hear of the delay, hope you enjoy your 'couple' time before the arrival  
xxxxx


----------



## jilldill

Hi HHH,
We had the same thing we were delayed nearly a week before meeting Sunshine! I know exactly how upsetting it is, take care and it will come round soon I am sure the spa will help!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## superal

HHH ............we were delayed by a week meeting our DD also, we were in Zante at the time on our holiday when we got the call on DH mobile phione.  We should have met her a day after landing but it turned out to be 7 days later....we got there in the end & so will you.

Enjoy that hotel & Spa it sounds FAB!!
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Old Timer

Aaaaarrrrrhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

Sorry!  Our SW is away this week and I get home today to a message on the answer phone from another sw saying she is sending us details of a little boy.  This is the one from the beg of Jan.  Now I have to wait until tomorrow to speak to her as she hasn't emailed so I guess she has posted and we only know his name...........talk about frustrating!

Hope everyone is OK and thanks for the hugs and messages..
Love
OT x


----------



## Spaykay

HHH and OT, how frustrating for you both, I'm sorry  

Kay xxx


----------



## Boggy

aghaghagagah!  

That's better.  

Just back from an unbelieveably depressing support group.  Only 7 people there, all adopters already apart from us, and not one single positive thing was said the whole evening about their children.  

They said they hoped they hadn't put us off.  I said "no, i'm sure there are lots of good times too".  Their reply was yes, you've got all the school expulsions to look forward to, and you'll sleep well.  

err, thanks, that helped!  

It can't be that bad can it?  Not all the time anyway!

I don't think I'll be going to anymore of them.  I'll stick to our LA ones! 

Bx


----------



## jilldill

Hi Boggy,
I am so sorry you were met with all that negative stuff! Blimey we are heading for 2 years down the line with Sunshine and I can't write enough about how wonderful she is and how happy she has made us and how complete our lives are now she is in it! Please don't be disheartened by anything they said you only have to read all the wonderful experiences people are having on here. Yes steer well clear of that group are they trying to adopt a second time? If so it rather begs the question why if things are "that bad". It is an amazing life changing thing and you will love it - ignore them!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## keemjay

boggy.. thats a shame..rememebr tho that the fact they go to the support group might be becasuse they do have issues they need support with..the people who are getting along fine and dandy dont go to the support group cos they dont need to!!
 cos i know the feeling when you hear all the stories and think OMG is that what its going to be like 

kj x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi Boggy,

There are really positive storys out there too. We now have 2 adopted children who are wonderful. as the other have said people who are having a tough time are more likely to go to these groups.

PBMx


----------



## Tibbelt

Oh boggy - I'm so glad it's not just me  ! It feels like every book my SW reccomends or every seminar / course we attend is all about the problems and very little about the joy   I have a fair few friends who are adopted and they all have normal family lives with their parents (doesn't mean it's always 100% perfect but then no family is!  ) so I remind myself of this and I guess it's the SW's responsibility, and ours as parents, to prepare for the worst and to hope for the best   
As everyone else has said, people wouldn't be at these groups / seminars / writing their stories in books if they were the ones just living 'normal' happy lives - those people are too busy doing just that  ! 

Does take some dealing with though eh? Sometimes it feels like the sole aim of the process is to strip you bare of any bit of excitement or hope!!! But hang on in there - the girls on here have fabulous tales to tell and I thank my lucky stars that I can read them - they keep me sane at times! Group hug! 

HHH & OT - what a bore to have to wait It's enough to send you  !!! But hang on in there   - your bundles aren't far away now!!! 

Well we're off to Yorkshire this weekend to visit my family which should be fun - have 2 gorgeous nephews up there who can't wait to see us (so much so that they stayed with my parents from last night so that they'd be there when we arrived tonight!!) Will be wonderful to have a weekend with them all (and I can make some notes on parenting strategies for my SW   !!!)
Have a great weekend all
lots of love
Sarah
xxx


----------



## Old Timer

Boggy
Sorry you were subjected to all that negativity, not what you need right now.  As we know from on here, there are lots of happy families made by adoption and I am so grateful they share the stories with us otherwise it really would get depressing, esp when reading things like AUK.  We went to our LA group last month which was for waiters and placed adopters and it was really boring....1 lady dominated the night rambling on about a load of nonsense and then ended it by moaning about having her youngests birthday coming up and 'what a nightmare that would be to organise'.  I sat there thinking 'I'd love to organise a 3yr olds party'....

Sarah, thanks for the hugs.  Hope you have a great weekend away and spoil your nephews while you can!

We have received a CPR today for a little boy who will be 2 next weekend, well part of a CPR anyway, a chunk is missing towards the end but instead we have a page on another case......!  So far it looks OK, nothing causing major concerns just a couple of very small ones that either way can be dealt with.  Will let you know what happens.

To all you Mummies, hope you have a fab day on Sunday.  Hopefully this will be mine, and many others, last without a family.

Love
OT x


----------



## Boggy

Hi folks, thanks so much for your encouragement.

I think it's true that people tend to go to these support groups when in crisis, and the feel of the AUK boards made sense after last night!  

it's so good to read the positive experiences here.  I'm looking forward to having some of my own to share.  just spent the afternoon babysitting an 18 month old which was lovely and feeling good after that.

Thanks again

Bx


----------



## cindyp

Hi Boggy

I must admit I've been on this site for years but only joined AUK last year when we were having problems with DS and wanted advice from people who had also experienced difficulties.  I also think that a lot of people (myself included) often go to these support groups when they need support to deal with difficult situations.  

As an adopter who's experience has not been 100% ideal I would still overwhelmingly describe adoption as a positive experience.  We have seen both sides of the coin, our DD is a typical straightforward, lovely toddler.  Life with my DS can sometimes be hard but he is not to blame for his attachment issues and, although it can make our life a bit more difficult sometimes, we couldn't envisage a life without him.  He is at heart a lovely little boy and will often give us moments of joy.  Don't dwell on the negative experiences, focus on the positive.  In my view, parenting is not the easiest job in the world (to quote my Mum  ) but it is the most rewarding.  Some children may be tougher to parent than others but the same is true whether you give birth or adopt.

Cindy


----------



## Boggy

Thanks Cindy,

It's so reassuring to read positive and realistic stories here.  I know it's going to be a challenge, but my attitude has always been "bring it on!!"    I was baby sitting again today and the toddler put her arms up wanting me to lift her over the baby gate and my heart just melted.  I guess I'm just filling the wait with things to worry about.   Typical me!  I'm reading Dan Hughes book about attachment just now.  Is it just mine, or do all social workers go weak at the knees at the mention of his name?   

Bx


----------



## superal

Hi

Lots going on at the moment on this thread & I'm glad to read your news BUT unfortunately no time to do personals as I have a very sick DD who has a very high temperature and has been sick twice today. 

Feeling guilty as DH has had to look after her today whilst I went to work, it was his day off and he had so much planned BUT DD does come first.

She is fast asleep again on the sofa as i type so don't feel to guilty being on here.

Hope everyone is OK & look forward to reading all your news soon.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Andrea

Hope DD is feeling better soon.  I'm not looking forward to our littlies being poorly 

Love
OT x


----------



## wynnster

Hi Andrea

Sorry to hear DD is poorly, hope it's just a 24hr bug and she's right as rain tomorrow  

xxxxx


----------



## fiona1

Andrea - Hope DD is feeling better soon, I am up your way within the next few weeks. I will PM you and maybe we can meet up.

Hi to everyone else.

Fiona


----------



## jilldill

Hi Andrea,
Speedy recovery for DD
Love JD x


----------



## Mummyof2

Andrea - hope dd is well on the mend now.

Bit of news here - We received an email from our SW Friday evening (sent just before she went home for the weekend).  It showed an attachment and the title was "A Profile".  Unfortunately the email was sent over a secure server so I could not open the information as I did not have a password and was not authorised - grrr.  After a tense weekend, I chased sw yesterday for a hard copy of the profile and it has arrived this morning and now I am all excited as the child sounds like could be the "one".  Need to speak to dh but .........    As it is an out of area child I expect we will be competing against other couples so a long way to go yet   .


----------



## jilldill

Hi Friendlyperson,
Oh boy I hope this works out I think you will have so much support from everyone here. I really hope this is your turn!!!!!
Love JD x
Have pm'd you


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi Friendly

Fingers crossed for you hun.

PBMx


----------



## superal

Thank you for all your get well wishes for DD, what a 48 hrs we have had with her.

She had a very high temperature on Sunday night, had been feeling unwell for a few days but the temperature thing got the better of her late Sunday night with us rushing her down to A&E..........thank god she was OK!! 

Yesterday we had sick and last night it was coming form the other end as well....not nice BUT part of being a parent and one that you just click into and do and clean up and look after them with out it turning your stomach UNLESS your a man!! 

Friendlyperson................so excited for you I really hope this is the news that you've been waiting sooooooo long for, I have everything crossed for you.

Hi to everyone else.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Mummyof2

Andrea - what a terrible worrying time for you.  Thank goodness dd is on the mend  

Everyone - thanks for the good wishes - fingers crossed this is it


----------



## wynnster

Hi All 

OMG Andrea - Thank goodness she is ok  

Friendlyperson - Sooooo hope this is the one   Fingers, toes, arms, legs and eyes Crossed!!!

Hmmm we have had a little news today too, our SW called regarding a little boy who is only 8 months old, at this stage it is just to see if we would want to progress to the next stage of receiving his file as he has mild medical issues.  101 Questions going round and round.

xxxxx


----------



## Old Timer

Hi All

Andrea, what a terrible time you've had with DD being poorly, hope she is now on the mend.  The poo and sick don't bother me but the thought of not being able to do enough to make them feel better is what I won't like.  

Friendlyperson - ooooohhhhhhh, how exciting!  Really hope this one is the one for you.

Kimmy, 'mild medical issues'.....could mean more than it sounds or less than but you will only know by reading the form.  Its hard saying no after reading the form but better than wondering....I'd read it and then see how you feel

Love
Ot x


----------



## superal

The poo & sick did not bother me either BUT then again I am a Mum & these things are meant to try us!!  DH on the other hand was saying your turn, your turn just because the smell got to him!!

Kimmy - Find out as much as you can & I hope this is the one for you!! 


Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Mummyof2

Kimmy - I would ask to see his file so you can make up your mind one way or another.  Exciting times


----------



## Laine

Friendlyperson, Kimmy & OT,

Routing for you all.

Laine xxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Ladies

My DH and I got our 01st SW visit on Thursday with St. S, I have been told the SW is a very nice lady, I am excited about it to be honest, as it is nice to be able to think positive for a chabge from all the negatives with treatment, I just hope we will be fortunate to get approved adopter's soon, i know that the next prep course with St. D is in May so we wouldn't have to wait too long I suppose, I know it is going to be long journey, but because we have waited so long to have our child I just hope and prayer that we won't have a too long of a wait.

Hope your all ok, and everything is going well with your journeys.

PM me anytime you feel you need a chat - I love talking and I will alway be here to help and support you all, as we are all going through this journey together.

Love to all


crazybabe


----------



## HHH

HI all...busy times all round......

just to update..after the delays of last week we finally got to meet BBB yesterday. And my goodness we have been blown away by this little boy.

I couldn't post yesterday as i just couldn't bear the thought of trying to put into words how amazing our time with him was. I could never describe the magic of walking in the door and seeing our gorgeous boy staring up at us...I hope i have thought about that moment enough now to embed it into memory.

We were back again today for diary meeting - more hugs, playing with cars, changing nappies, tears and laughter - all in a 2hr slot!! And tomorrow, intros proper start with a 12-7 shift!! Placement date planned for march 12th.....

hugs and wishes to all

HHH


----------



## crazybabe

Hi HHH

Aw you must be both so happy to meet your little boy at last, I can only imagine how happy and emotional it made you both, I cannot wait for that time to come to us - especialy after what we have been through with negative treatments etc and the upset of results from DH tests - It will be so lovely to move on and to be able to think positive and to know that one day soon we will have our child we have waited so long for.  We got our 01st SW visit thursday with SW from St. D.

Good Luck 

crazybabe


----------



## Misty C

Sending lots of   to Crazybabe, HHH, Superal, Friendlyperson, Kimmy and everyone taking exciting steps forward in their journeys.  

Wanted to update you all on our adoption journey.  What a difference a week or so makes, we are not going forward with the littlie we told you about.  More issues have come to light and we have pulled out.  Such a horrible/difficult and lots of bad words decision, but even our SW agreed she thinks we have done the right thing. We should be placed back on the lists again and our journey will unfold again.

Sending lots of love to OT, Laine, PBM, Jilldill, Keemjay, Tibbelt, Cindyp, Boggy and anyone I may have missed. 

Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi Misty,

Such a hard decision to make but I am sure the right one,and when you do meet your child, he/she will be just right for you and this decision will seem like a life time ago. Hope the right match comes soon

Love and hugs

PBMx


----------



## jilldill

Hi Misty,
So sorry to hear this one wasn,t to be but it sounds like you have made the right decision take care
HHH, what a great post you must be so thrilled enjoy every second
Crazybabe all sound good so far 
Best wishes to all
JD x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi JD

How are things with you and your little sunshine, hope thing are fine, can I ask - di you adopt through the LA or VA.

I am looking forward to our SW meeting thursday, I will let you know how things go.

crazybabe


----------



## Mummyof2

HHH - thanks for sharing the experience with us - it sounds like you all had a wonderful time.  

MistyC - so sorry you have had to turn this child down.  It is a very hard thing to do.  I know as we have done it 3 times now.  You know when a child is not "the one" but it is very hard emotionally to say no to your dream of being a family and go back to waiting again.  Hope the right child comes along soon.  

Crazybabe - good luck for Thursday.  

Laine and Jilldill - thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## superal

HHH - YES meeting your child for the first time is very emotional, one that you can't really out into words and one memory that will stay with you for ever.

Misty C - sorry to read your news, have sent you a PM! 

Friendlyperson - When will you have any idea of if things are going to progress to the next stage

Hello to everyone else, I have to go and get ready for work now & DD is still off school but feeling better, we have a friend to come and look after her for 2 hours until DH is home.  DD will get spoilt rotten now with this friend!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

Friendlyperson - I have got everything crossed for you.

Kimmy - Find out as much as you can and don't be afraid to ask lots of questions.  Our Form was written when our little one was 11 months old and we found out about him when he was 18 months old so we asked for an update.  Fingers crossed.

HHH - Ah you sound so happy and he sounds gorgeous.  The memory will stay with you forever.  You will probably be exhausted during the intros but it will all be worth it when you bring your bundle of joy home on the 12th.

Misty C - What a hard decision you have made but the match must feel right for both of you and you seem to have good support from your SW.  Fingers crossed that another match will come along soon.

Best wishes to everyone else.

Tracey x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Friendlyperson

I am looking forward to our meeting with SW from St. D tomorrow, been cleaning etc ready, feeling a bit tired now, I really hope this time, we have a lot of positive vibes as the last one we saw from the LA was a bit of a waste of time, she werent a very nice person, I don't know what to really expect tomorrow whether or not we wwill have to complete any CBR forms etc I don't know, I will let you know tomorrow how it all went, hopefully we will be able to go on the next prep couirse in May.

How are you today, sorry this has been a bit of a me post.

Speak soon

Crazybabe


----------



## Mummyof2

Superal - got our sw coming here Friday for a quick chat and update.  Child's sw is off until Monday so hopefully will hear something next week.  Also heard that we are now being considered for another child (along with other families) - our Form F has been requested.  Both little ones are 14 months old and out of area children so fingers crossed one of them will be the right one for us.

Crazybabe - I'm with you now as I'm in full cleaning mode as well as got our sw coming for a chat Fri.  Good luck with your visit.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Friendlyperson

Just to let you know our 01st SW visit with St. D went really well, SE was so lovely and very easy to talk to she made us feel very comfortable talking to her - Didn't feel on edge at all, she said they have lots of children waiting to be adopted - which is brill, we are going to the information evening on April 23rd then we go to the next prep course in may 6th, 7th and 09th, we are both feeling very positive about it and looking forward to everything starting.

Good luck with your SW visit tomorrow, have you got all your questions ready, I had a list but the SW already discussed them with us, so I didn't really have that many questions to ask.

Speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## ritzi

hi all - lots of great news at the mo  

crazybabe - thanks for the PM - will answer here........just so you are aware the adoption agency you are with - like mine - is a voluntary agency. they have no children of their own to place - all children will come from the local authority or the consortium in wales......she may have given you the wrong impression there a little....like me you will be 'disadvantaged' over the LA applicants on this score (as often LA applicants will be chosen over VA applicants due to fees involved) but remember you will have the edge in other ways  

we loved the prep course - i am sure it will come around quick for you  

we are reading our form f this weekend -it's very bizarre seeing what they say about you!  

hope you are all well,

ritz.


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Ritzi

Yes that was what meant that there are lots of children waiting in the consortium of wales - she said they have place 10 children since xmas under 4 years old, sorry to confuse you. Yes LA adopters get priority with childrens placed because they wont pay the fee to VA sometimes, but it does seem a lot quicker with VA than LA.

Whats happening with you know.

Love

crazybabe


----------



## HHH

Hi all.....hope everyone is well.....had a brief scan at recent posts and seems things moving on for people which is great.

We are having such fantastic fun! Our boy is wonderful and the foster carer has made us feel so comfortable, we are such lucky people.

It has been full on since Wednesday, we are leaving the house at 6am and getting back at 8pm, and looking after our boy all day: from getting him up in the mornings, through naps, meals, playtimes, walks, nappy changes, baths and bedtime. we are loving it!

He has such a great smile and a real dirty laugh, just like his mummy! My husband is brilliant with him and completely smitten. He keeps chuckling to himself when he calls him son.

And today our boy is coming to visit our house!! Excitement all round. we think we've childproofed it but i am sure we will find out soon enough. 

Today we get to do things all on our own. We have taken him out for walks and in the car but today we have to get the milk ready, run the bath, cook the tea....all those things that the foster carer has being doing for us. I think today I will feel we are a real family.

Have a great weekend all.....ritzi...don't be reading that from F for too long!!

HHH & BBB


----------



## Old Timer

HHH

Its so lovely to read your news and to hear how well things are going.  He sounds such a little cutie.

I hope you have a fab day today in you own home as a proper family.

Love
OT x


----------



## superal

HHH - Have a fantastic day today, like you have been doing whilst visiting your son but today like you say, you can do your thing & it will seem more real!

Friendlyperson - Got everything crossed for you, you so deserve one of these to be the right match for you & what a fantastic age!

Hello to everyone else.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi HHH

So Glad to hear your good news, you must be both so happy, I cannot wait to get to this stage, we got our info evening at end of april, then prep course beginning of may for three days.

Hoope everything goes really well for you both.

crazybabe


----------



## Laine

HHH,

Lovely to catch up on your news, not long until your little boy comes home  

Laine xx


----------



## Ermey

HHH, 

I am a lurker, hope you don't mind me posting......just had to say how lovely to read how well it is going for you all. Hope Saturday went well, it sounds like a dream come true.

I loved your description of DH chuckling when he calls him son, made me laugh and brought a lump to my throat!


----------



## Tibbelt

Hello all!

Hope you're all well - just a quick post cos I'm at work   but wanted to pop in to say hi and to say...

HHH - oh wow! It must be so so fab being with BBB - I hope you are enjoying every minute of being a real family and here's hoping that he's soon home with you for good!  

Rirtzi - hope you got your Form F1 all ok and that you're happy with it. For what it's worth, our SW has already told us that we must tell her if there's anything we don't like or agree with so I'd suggest you don't hesitate to say if there's anything you want to change! Panel will be here before you know it!  

Crazybabe, Superal, Laine, MJ, Tracey, Friendlyperson, Oldtimer, PBM and anyone I've missed -   hope you're all ok and having a good start to the week!

lots of love to all
Sarah
xxx


----------



## fiona1

Just a quickie to let you all know that today we were approved at panel to adopt baby, I didn't post last month but panel was defered until today.

We are over the moon, at last baby appears to be staying. 

Court is soon and I will post more when that is all over.

Fiona


----------



## wynnster

Hi All

HHH - Loving reading your updates, keep em coming (assuming you have the time that is   ) When do you bring DS home?

OT - Best of luck for your meeting with littlies sw

Fiona - That is absolutely fantastic, you must be soooo thrilled!!!  

Lots of potential matches on the boards lately which is fab, unfortunately after a tough week we are probably going to say no to the 8 month old we have been matched to   Much tougher than I thought it would ever be but we just know it's the right decision to make in the circumstances.  Littlies SW still wants to come out Wednesday to confirm our decision for us but we are 95% sure it's a no  

xxxxx


----------



## jilldill

Hi All,
Fiona, what great news you must be over the moon
HHH, you sound so happy it's lovely
Kimmy, a hard decision for you I am sure you will have made the right one
OT hope the meeting goes well

Love to all JD x


----------



## Old Timer

Hi All

Fiona, congrats!  So happy for you.

Kimmy, its so hard saying no but you do have to go by how you feel, its the right decision for you all.

Our SW found out a bit more info today, feel as though she is trying to put us off this little one without actually saying it.  We are having the meeting next week and I've asked her to come 30mins before his sw and to stay for a chat afterwards.

Love to all
OT x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Fiona

Just wanted to say a huge CONGRATULATIONS to your on your fantastic news, you must be so excited.  

Sarah - Hope your ok hun, hope the home study all went ok for your both, July will be here before you know it hun, Good luck.

Old Timer - Hi, how are you, hope wverything going ok for you.

As for me we have to wait til the information evening end of April  then we got the prep course beginning of may, I am very excited.

A Big Hi to everyone else I might of missed

Take care all,

Love

crazybabe


----------



## TraceyH

Fiona - Many congratulations.

Kimmy - If the match does not feel right.  You have to go with your heart and fingers crossed that you will be matched again very soon.

OT - Hope the meeting goes well.

Our little one is feeling sorry for himself today as he has got the chicken pox (he thinks he caught it off a chicken bless him!).  He was upset that he was not going to nursery this week as one of his little friends is leaving and it is book week and he had chosen a book to take but he has had a lovely day with daddy whilst I have been at work.

Tracey x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

New home this way ladies and gents -----------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=132691.new#new

x


----------

